# SSOTM July 2020 - Natties



## mattwalt

Ok think month will do the 'humble' natty - elevated 

Basically the only construction rule is that the frame needs grain running in a path that follows the prongs of the fork. That the fork section be of one solid piece of wood. You may fill holes with appropriate materials if required to add strength. No board cut frames - unless the grain runs as specified. Any frames where grain runs perpendicular to the force applied on them will be disqualified.

As usual only frames displayed on the forum for the first time during this month are eligible, and ideally made during this month.


----------



## BushpotChef

Finally, a SSOTM I'll have a fighting chance at lol.

I'm in. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I like doing nattys Matt man


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool, how can I resist, I'm def in, thanks Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

This is a quite an appropriate theme, because I scouted local woods back in March this year, and found some interesting larger forks at a site where a large beech wood tree had been felled a few years back. I started working on one of these forks with a branch diameter of 8 cm (3.14 inches) to create the entry I am submitting herewith.

Planning the best cut and lots of accurate sawing of the beech wood involved (different branch diameters) was quite hard work, and I eventually created an initial single piece frame outline that could be processed further. The outer layers of the wood were actually quite dry, but the inner core felt damp. I therefore left the slingshot frame outline in the basement to dry slowly (no speed drying in the microwave oven) and only recently took up the project again to finish the frame. Some minor cracks had formed on the fork area, but these were in any case going to be removed as part of the shaping process using a rasp.

This is my first proper "natty", or natural of a more complex kind. All the work was done by hand, and two coats of water-based wood sealant were used for the surface finish, which has the merit of being wear resistant. Seeing the lines and colors of the wood grain is very pleasing indeed, and certainly rewards the significant work input involved when the basic natural fork is XL-sized.

Dimensions of this shooter: 14 cm wide, 14 cm long, inner fork width of 7 cm, and a fork depth of 35 mm. The grip was shaped to be ergonomic, and is sized at 30 x 40 mm in a squarish type configuration to eliminate grip rotation in the hand (fist grip). I am assuming that the forks should handle fairly heavy bands for ammo sized between 12 and 16 mm: initial "stress tests" seem to confirm this.

I really enjoyed this project, and will doubtlessly be making more naturals of this kind, ideally with hard woods with "character" in terms of grain and colors. A new learning process thus begins...


----------



## mattwalt

Nice!


----------



## skarrd

gonna have to dig thru my forks and see whats ready,or microwave,lol.I'm in


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice natural, they are addicting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

cool, think i'm gonna have to harvest a fork.


----------



## SJAaz

Pebbles ... First nattie! You're hooked now!! Nice job.


----------



## flipgun

I have been holding a Nattie frame gifted to me by another builder/shooter. This may be the time to find it and....!!!!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

I'm about caught up on other projects and have a week left before another business trip. Might see what shakes out of my ready to carve bucket. Never tried a SSOTM, so this will be my first.


----------



## BushpotChef

Getting a coffee ready, throwing on some bug spray, packing up the saw & a snack..

...& Im off to find me a fork! Happy slingshot Sunday fellas. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

So it starts! Nice one Pebble Shooter! Gonna be an awesome month of natties!!


----------



## StringSlap

Hmmm, I may have to jump in on this one too!


----------



## BushpotChef

Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

BushpotChef said:


> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


 5 steps ahead of ya chef ????


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 5 steps ahead of ya chef
Click to expand...

We'll see about that PB! Haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

BushpotChef said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 5 steps ahead of ya chef
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see about that PB! Haha
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 haha gold for Canada dude


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 5 steps ahead of ya chef
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see about that PB! Haha
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha gold for Canada dude
Click to expand...

H3ll yeah Team Canada let's get it haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

BushpotChef said:


> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


 5 steps ahead of ya chef [/quote]We'll see about that PB! Haha
Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote] haha gold for Canada dude[/quote]H3ll yeah Team Canada let's get it haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote
Looks like the canadians mean bizniz this month!


----------



## BushpotChef

treeman said:


> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


 5 steps ahead of ya chef [/quote]We'll see about that PB! Haha
Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote] haha gold for Canada dude[/quote]H3ll yeah Team Canada let's get it haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote
Looks like the canadians mean bizniz this month![/quote]We're coming in not! Haha

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool, how can I resist, I'm def in, thanks Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darrell, from what it sounds like so far, you can enter the natty you're making for me and stand a good chance of winning! Then as a bonus I get to own the winning entry!

On a side note, I spent a few hours yesterday with a knife and sandpaper working on a fork. I had high hopes for it but turned out to be a dog. Pulled the fork from my pile of oak forks, but it definitely wasn't oak. Had very little in the way of grain and had a yellowish green tint under the bark, so I'm fairly confident it was poplar. Left some of the inner bark on, as well as some bark near the fork split. Looked cool before finish but I used a tinted poly and it just made the whole thing look like a brown turd. Gotta get moving on another!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 5 steps ahead of ya chef
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see about that PB! Haha
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha gold for Canada dude
Click to expand...

I went to Canadaville at Disneyland a few years ago. They serve a vicious Anchovie Pizza at the Molson Pavilion! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Hey Mo it’s best part of the park eh ???? only place u can get ketchup ! Hey did ya get some pineapple on the anchovies pie


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Hey Mo it's best part of the park eh  only place u can get ketchup ! Hey did ya get some pineapple on the anchovies pie


No Bro! Edge to edge just a solid stack of Anchovies. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mo it's best part of the park eh  only place u can get ketchup ! Hey did ya get some pineapple on the anchovies pie
> 
> 
> 
> No Bro! Edge to edge just a solid stack of Anchovies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I love anchovie pizza!


----------



## bingo

This should be a good un atb guys be following ???? and am in ????????


----------



## NSFC

Looks like this ssotm is off to a good start. Im going to keep a sharp look out and an open ear. For any slingshots calling out ready for rescue from inside a log.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am going to try something a little different for this July SSOTM Competition. Instead of bringin' the hurt atcha' with my Mo-ahvelous Slingcraft at the end of the competition, I am gonna whittle away at your confidence with a little nibble, a little peek, a little taste of my victory!!
Just like the worms that ran out of this piece of Black Walnut into my wife's Microwave, I'm gonna creep into your Slingcraft Subconcious until you ask yourself..... "Self? Do I have one it takes? Can I make this cut? What if I mess this thing up....??".

Place your gaze upon my chunk of Mother Nature and my Rasp of Righteousness! Don't turn away, you need to FEEL the FEAR!!! 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

WHOA???!! Did you blink? The Rasp of Righteousness waits for no man!

Behold a tiny step as the fork begins to emerge from its hiding place. Can you feel me now??! 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Like a deer in the headlights


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> Like a deer in the headlights


Or like they say in Canada..."like a moth in a tanning salon"...!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a deer in the headlights
> 
> 
> 
> Or like they say in Canada..."like a moth in a tanning salon"...!!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 dude I thinking more along the lines of a rabid drunk beaver and a telephone pole ;-)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Next Phase. Top Secret Premium Blend of Llama Flem to conjure out the evil spirits. Do NOT attempt this without training and practice!!  I insist. Even with my protection from the SlingGods this could go very, very wrong. In fact I have not yet received my license to practice this recipe, so just forget you even saw this post! 
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Next Phase. Top Secret Premium Blend of Llama Flem to conjure out the evil spirits. Do NOT attempt this without training and practice!!  I insist. Even with my protection from the SlingGods this could go very, very wrong. In fact I have not yet received my license to practice this recipe, so just forget you even saw this post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I think i like you're old tactics better.... lol.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Phase. Top Secret Premium Blend of Llama Flem to conjure out the evil spirits. Do NOT attempt this without training and practice!!  I insist. Even with my protection from the SlingGods this could go very, very wrong. In fact I have not yet received my license to practice this recipe, so just forget you even saw this post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think i like you're old tactics better.... lol.
Click to expand...

I think my wife does as well. She has been looking for the cookie rack for the last few hours! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Can’t wait to see what colors you get.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Can't wait to see what colors you get.


As soon as the Commander and Chief witnesses me vacuuming the Castle then I am going to tiptoe to the shop and meditate with that stick!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Oh my! The SlingDoc called and said, "You've got SlingFever son! Grab a hot coffee and the 4 and 1 and call me in the morning."









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I'm working on a China Berry fork I've had drying for about a year and a half.

Here are some build along pics...

Step 1: Chop Off the Big Stuff





















Step 2: Strip off the Remaining Bark















Step 3: Layout the Desired Pattern


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Step 4: Saw Off the Excess















Step 5: Square it Up and Remove Chop Marks



























Step 6: Knife Work to Hone Shape


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Step 7: Rasp to Refine Shape



























Step 8: Sand with 80 Grit



























Step 9: Check Progress against Pattern


----------



## cpu_melt_down

That's it so far...

That pattern is one of my favorite slingshots, the Bunnybuster Hammermill.

I'm using it as a guide.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Uhoh. CPU is coming in 'hardstyle' with the China Berry. Nice!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Builds are on


----------



## SJAaz

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Phase. Top Secret Premium Blend of Llama Flem to conjure out the evil spirits. Do NOT attempt this without training and practice!!  I insist. Even with my protection from the SlingGods this could go very, very wrong. In fact I have not yet received my license to practice this recipe, so just forget you even saw this post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think i like you're old tactics better.... lol.
Click to expand...

Not me! Give'm all six shots Mo!


----------



## Quercusuber

cpu_melt_down said:


> Step 4: Saw Off the Excess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_103536.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_103542.jpg
> 
> Step 5: Square it Up and Remove Chop Marks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104409.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104415.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104422.jpg
> 
> Step 6: Knife Work to Hone Shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105605.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105621.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105628.jpg


BEAUTIFUL work so far!!!

By the way, can you tell me the name (or brand) of that rasp in the pictures??

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tremoside

Such a great idea Matt! I have some pending carves, time to reach for that elbow grease and chime in this thread. Awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

After being encouraged by some members and friends, I post my humble work to the contest!!

It's a natural and it was posted in July.

Hope you like it 

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/125054-natural-slingshot-in-acacia-wood-the-hoof/


----------



## mattwalt

Mark! - nice to have you in the mix. If Q steps up it could start getting exciting


----------



## mattwalt

Quercusuber said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step 4: Saw Off the Excess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_103536.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_103542.jpg
> 
> Step 5: Square it Up and Remove Chop Marks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104409.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104415.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104422.jpg
> 
> Step 6: Knife Work to Hone Shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105605.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105621.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105628.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL work so far!!!
> 
> By the way, can you tell me the name (or brand) of that rasp in the pictures??
> 
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Think its a Nicholson. I need to get one... 4 in 1 hand rasp/file.

Wow - nice butt Q - whats the lamination between the woods?


----------



## Quercusuber

The "buttcap" was made with a bit of zebrano wood, given to me by my dear friend Btoon84. The veneers are of different wood kinds and came from an old trade I made with the member PorkChopSling (don't know if these guys are still around. I've talked with Brandon about a month ago, give or take. Hope they're fine!)


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Oh my! The SlingDoc called and said, "You've got SlingFever son! Grab a hot coffee and the 4 and 1 and call me in the morning."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thats the only remedy!


----------



## NSFC

More Mo! More Mo! More Mo!

Big talk, inflates expectations, and promises big results.

You say you put the fear on us, but all I feel is a bunch of hot air.


----------



## skarrd

these are the only 2 i have to work with,but,Heck i'll give it a shot


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> More Mo! More Mo! More Mo!
> Big talk, inflates expectations, and promises big results.
> You say you put the fear on us, but all I feel is a bunch of hot air.


Yea. But you ARE feelin' it!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Quercusuber said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step 4: Saw Off the Excess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_103536.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_103542.jpg
> 
> Step 5: Square it Up and Remove Chop Marks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104409.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104415.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_104422.jpg
> 
> Step 6: Knife Work to Hone Shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105605.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105621.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200708_105628.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL work so far!!!
> 
> By the way, can you tell me the name (or brand) of that rasp in the pictures??
> 
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Thanks Q.

The rasp is a mill file; it really does a good job removing material and squaring things up.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I just saw Matt's post... here's a link the the Nicholson 8 in. 4-in-1 Hand Rasp and File.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, how can I resist, I'm def in, thanks Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell, from what it sounds like so far, you can enter the natty you're making for me and stand a good chance of winning! Then as a bonus I get to own the winning entry!
> 
> On a side note, I spent a few hours yesterday with a knife and sandpaper working on a fork. I had high hopes for it but turned out to be a dog. Pulled the fork from my pile of oak forks, but it definitely wasn't oak. Had very little in the way of grain and had a yellowish green tint under the bark, so I'm fairly confident it was poplar. Left some of the inner bark on, as well as some bark near the fork split. Looked cool before finish but I used a tinted poly and it just made the whole thing look like a brown turd. Gotta get moving on another!
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I'm planning to do Steve, lol.....except the winning part.....some mighty stiff competition from these here sling makers ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


 5 steps ahead of ya chef [/quote]We'll see about that PB! Haha
Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote] haha gold for Canada dude[/quote]I went to Canadaville at Disneyland a few years ago. They serve a vicious Anchovie Pizza at the Molson Pavilion! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/quote



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mo it's best part of the park eh  only place u can get ketchup ! Hey did ya get some pineapple on the anchovies pie
> 
> 
> 
> No Bro! Edge to edge just a solid stack of Anchovies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> I am going to try something a little different for this July SSOTM Competition. Instead of bringin' the hurt atcha' with my Mo-ahvelous Slingcraft at the end of the competition, I am gonna whittle away at your confidence with a little nibble, a little peek, a little taste of my victory!!
> Just like the worms that ran out of this piece of Black Walnut into my wife's Microwave, I'm gonna creep into your Slingcraft Subconcious until you ask yourself..... "Self? Do I have one it takes? Can I make this cut? What if I mess this thing up....??".
> 
> Place your gaze upon my chunk of Mother Nature and my Rasp of Righteousness! Don't turn away, you need to FEEL the FEAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks like Cherry ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Quercusuber said:


> Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!
> After being encouraged by some members and friends, I post my humble work to the contest!!
> It's a natural and it was posted in July.
> Hope you like it
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/125054-natural-slingshot-in-acacia-wood-the-hoof/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post-3889-0-81772000-1593882985.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.jpg


Awwwww crap, Q entered....that's it, "Uncle ", lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

NSFC said:


> More Mo! More Mo! More Mo!
> Big talk, inflates expectations, and promises big results.
> You say you put the fear on us, but all I feel is a bunch of hot air.


Kinda like a big ol flatulation expectation, right, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!
> After being encouraged by some members and friends, I post my humble work to the contest!!
> It's a natural and it was posted in July.
> Hope you like it
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/125054-natural-slingshot-in-acacia-wood-the-hoof/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post-3889-0-81772000-1593882985.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww crap, Q entered....that's it, "Uncle ", lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!  I felt I already won something by reading this comment!!

Couldn't helped it, dear sir ...When Matt said "Natties month", some kind of Pavlov's dog bell ringed all over my brain :drool:

LOL!!  Cheers!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Mo! More Mo! More Mo!
> Big talk, inflates expectations, and promises big results.
> You say you put the fear on us, but all I feel is a bunch of hot air.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like a big ol flatulation expectation, right, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It was probably the Anchovie Pizza??! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try something a little different for this July SSOTM Competition. Instead of bringin' the hurt atcha' with my Mo-ahvelous Slingcraft at the end of the competition, I am gonna whittle away at your confidence with a little nibble, a little peek, a little taste of my victory!!
> Just like the worms that ran out of this piece of Black Walnut into my wife's Microwave, I'm gonna creep into your Slingcraft Subconcious until you ask yourself..... "Self? Do I have one it takes? Can I make this cut? What if I mess this thing up....??".
> 
> Place your gaze upon my chunk of Mother Nature and my Rasp of Righteousness! Don't turn away, you need to FEEL the FEAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Cherry ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yea. It's a relative of the Cherry Tree, called Black Walnut....a distant relative, likely a little bitter about it as well.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

here is my *Rasp of Death*,but i want to know where you got yours Mo


----------



## BushpotChef

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


 5 steps ahead of ya chef [/quote]We'll see about that PB! Haha
Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote] haha gold for Canada dude[/quote]I went to Canadaville at Disneyland a few years ago. They serve a vicious Anchovie Pizza at the Molson Pavilion! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/quote



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]Okay hold the phone - America actually made a Canadaville in their major theme park ... with Canada next door? What do they have there Moose rides? Hockey themed arcades? Maple syrup on tap at a pancake bar that also serves poutine & Canuck beer?

You know at first I was mildly annoyed - but the more I keep thinking up these ridiculous Canadian-esque theme park attractions the more I hope this is a real thing LOL.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Dude Q & Tremoside are both in on this one?

S#It just got real.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Q already in it. Tremo has threatened so far.


----------



## 31610

Chef don’t let Mo get into your head man ???????? Stay focused on the prize buddy


----------



## mattwalt

TBF - mo has produced a few nice frames lately - keen to see what he turns in. Hopefully he'll forgo the rhino snot application...


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> Chef don't let Mo get into your head man  Stay focused on the prize buddy


Oh don't worry pal I'm golden - grabbed all my supplies yesterday today's the day I really dig in. Thanks for the backup, stay tuned!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Man you guys, this is turning out to be EPIC ! Gonna be some of the real stuff show up this month. Unfortunately, I made a commitment to try to stabilize some rare bone for slabs on knife handles... But I'm hanging on every post in this thread this month!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> here is my *Rasp of Death*,but i want to know where you got yours Mo


These Shinto rasps made from welded together hacksaw blades are wood eaters, love em ! 
I have a couple, purchased off Amazon for right at $30 each

HIGHLY recommend these....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> here is my *Rasp of Death*,but i want to know where you got yours Mo


Yo Brother Skaard. The SlingGods floated this down the river to me on a raft made reeds. This is all so know.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chef don't let Mo get into your head man  Stay focused on the prize buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry pal I'm golden - grabbed all my supplies yesterday today's the day I really dig in. Thanks for the backup, stay tuned!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You can always fall back onto the bacon. Canada makes the best bacon. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> TBF - mo has produced a few nice frames lately - keen to see what he turns in. Hopefully he'll forgo the rhino snot application...


Chief. Rhino Snot is a very rare commodity as most of it is now shipped to Canada to make soup.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

BushpotChef said:


> Fork acquired. Let the crafting commence!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


 5 steps ahead of ya chef [/quote]We'll see about that PB! Haha
Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote] haha gold for Canada dude[/quote]I went to Canadaville at Disneyland a few years ago. They serve a vicious Anchovie Pizza at the Molson Pavilion! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk[/quote



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]Okay hold the phone - America actually made a Canadaville in their major theme park ... with Canada next door? What do they have there Moose rides? Hockey themed arcades? Maple syrup on tap at a pancake bar that also serves poutine & Canuck beer?

You know at first I was mildly annoyed - but the more I keep thinking up these ridiculous Canadian-esque theme park attractions the more I hope this is a real thing LOL.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote]Feel the love Chef. They are going to build a bigger and better version in Vegas. It'll be built like a giant snowglobe complete with a river running with robot salmon that spawn twice a day!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

O Mo that’s all ya have Bacon and mushroom soup lol ???? man that’s how I start every frame ???? hard to work on an empty stomach .


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> O Mo that's all ya have Bacon and mushroom soup lol  man that's how I start every frame  hard to work on an empty stomach .


On a serious note. My 14 daughter harasses me everyday to move us to Canada where the 'normal people live'. I am painted into the corner on this one my friend.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Smart kid must take after her mom eh ;-)


----------



## BushpotChef

I friggin love this thread lmao 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Some of my family moved to Canada in the 80's - most of them stayed... Maple syrup must be a thing I guess.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Some of my family moved to Canada in the 80's - most of them stayed... Maple syrup must be a thing I guess.


That and Anchovie Pizza. Maybe that is a Toronto thing? Or maybe it is something to keep Americans in America?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

BushpotChef said:


> I friggin love this thread lmao
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Chef...That slingshot never showed up I guess??


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my family moved to Canada in the 80's - most of them stayed... Maple syrup must be a thing I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> That and Anchovie Pizza. Maybe that is a Toronto thing? Or maybe it is something to keep Americans in America?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

54 40 or fight! We'll whip those Canadians yet!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alright Sling Scoundrels! I can feel you nippin' at my heels. I can hear the whispers and the conspiring to derail my effort! So conspire on this little peek and know that the end is nye!










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright Sling Scoundrels! I can feel you nippin' at my heels. I can hear the whispers and the conspiring to derail my effort! So conspire on this little peek and know that the end is nye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Once again, words fail me.


----------



## BushpotChef

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my family moved to Canada in the 80's - most of them stayed... Maple syrup must be a thing I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> That and Anchovie Pizza. Maybe that is a Toronto thing? Or maybe it is something to keep Americans in America?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Anchovies are kife.

Oh yeah that's another bit of Canuck slang - synonym for raunchy. Lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Sling Scoundrels! I can feel you nippin' at my heels. I can hear the whispers and the conspiring to derail my effort! So conspire on this little peek and know that the end is nye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, words fail me.
Click to expand...

 That happened to me once when I was a kid. My parents were esctatic! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my family moved to Canada in the 80's - most of them stayed... Maple syrup must be a thing I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> That and Anchovie Pizza. Maybe that is a Toronto thing? Or maybe it is something to keep Americans in America?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 54 40 or fight! We'll whip those Canadians yet!!
Click to expand...

We'll see about that haha!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

OK Mo...

I give up ...a horses catouchie maybe??


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> OK Mo...
> I give up ...a horses catouchie maybe??


Haha! I actually was thinking the same thing after a second look. In some countries that'd be a delicacy!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

What ever it is. It needs a doctors attention like a month ago. If not a doctor then at least put a band aid on it. Then make sure you wash your hands.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> What ever it is. It needs a doctors attention like a month ago. If not a doctor then at least put a band aid on it. Then make sure you wash your hands.


Ha! Wait until you see the front! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is my *Rasp of Death*,but i want to know where you got yours Mo
> 
> 
> 
> These Shinto rasps made from welded together hacksaw blades are wood eaters, love em !
> I have a couple, purchased off Amazon for right at $30 each
> 
> HIGHLY recommend these....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> they are Amazing on the big chunkers
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibojoe

Looks like it ate too many beans.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MO, I got plenty of wine corks left over from my flute making years I could send ya, if you feel like you need to plug that up ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MO, I got plenty of wine corks left over from my flute making years I could send ya, if you feel like you need to plug that up ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure it'll need it? It is sort of crusted over. Maybe a squirt or two of Bactine to keep it healthy?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenwart

Though I posted this frame as work in progress this is the finished natty. One piece of Mexican cedar. Hope it is an acceptable entrant.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Nice shape, grain, color Greenwart!! Masterful! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenwart

The local cedar is amazingly hard and dense. you can see the growth rings in the forks and there are decades of growth. Just getting the right piece that is solid is the trick. There was a video that I watched a while back that suggested to stick with hardwoods for natties. While for the most part true there are conifers that make some excellent frame material. I am on the lookout for some local Persimmons which look like they might make a great frame. There is a persimmon tree on the local hike and bike, but I don't think they would understand my trimming it.


----------



## Ibojoe

That is a beautiful entry! Simple and gorgeous.


----------



## SJAaz

That is a good looking fork!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

greenwart said:


> The local cedar is amazingly hard and dense. you can see the growth rings in the forks and there are decades of growth. Just getting the right piece that is solid is the trick. There was a video that I watched a while back that suggested to stick with hardwoods for natties. While for the most part true there are conifers that make some excellent frame material. I am on the lookout for some local Persimmons which look like they might make a great frame. There is a persimmon tree on the local hike and bike, but I don't think they would understand my trimming it.


I grew up around White Oak and fields of Manzanita. Manzanita is beautiful and dense as concrete. We'd need bulldozers to clear a field and those machines would groan under the task!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Very nice work there @greenwart !

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Manzanita is a beautiful wood and it is Hard,especially the roots,wish i had some now


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

greenwart said:


> The local cedar is amazingly hard and dense. you can see the growth rings in the forks and there are decades of growth. Just getting the right piece that is solid is the trick. There was a video that I watched a while back that suggested to stick with hardwoods for natties. While for the most part true there are conifers that make some excellent frame material. I am on the lookout for some local Persimmons which look like they might make a great frame. There is a persimmon tree on the local hike and bike, but I don't think they would understand my trimming it.


Persimmon is very hard....is used to make golf club heads.

I love your Cedar fork entry btw, beautiful grain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Leaned forward fork tips, like bowing in the pueples at church. I praise your craftsmanship. Bow my head at the fine finish and place my contribution for first place.


----------



## skarrd

persimmon,hmmm,i know someone with a persimmon tree,and we have wild ones here to,will definatly give it a try


----------



## 31610

Having a hard time getting a good pic ????‍♂. Made from a maple ???? fork I got from the Georgian bay anchovy processing plant my bud is a grounds keeper there part time he also drives the zamboni at the rink across the road . It’s a John Krakatoa design from the templates sec . I did a few coats of tung oil finish of with a ca finish. Just got the bands on and going to try later today .It has so many different shades to it the pics just do no justice


----------



## mattwalt

Wow - nice work PB!


----------



## 31610

Thanks Matt came out better than I ever figured;-)


----------



## Tree Man

Love those curves! Great work my friend


----------



## 31610

treeman said:


> Love those curves! Great work my friend


 Thanks Chris haha ya more curves than a country road eh ! Just hope it shoots well


----------



## Quercusuber

Port boy said:


> Having a hard time getting a good pic ‍♂. Made from a maple fork I got from the Georgian bay anchovy processing plant my bud is a grounds keeper there part time he also drives the zamboni at the rink across the road . It's a John Krakatoa design from the templates sec . I did a few coats of tung oil finish of with a ca finish. Just got the bands on and going to try later today .It has so many different shades to it the pics just do no justice


OUTSTANDING frame!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## 31610

Thanks Q !


----------



## Tremoside

It is awesome Port Boy! Lovely wood and gentle shaping and still great functional look.

Inspiring!


----------



## Island made

That ones a beauty Jason!! I guarantee you that one will shoot well!

Love the curves and the grain. And that finish is spot on. Nice work!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Love that Jason, a real looker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Tremoside said:


> It is awesome Port Boy! Lovely wood and gentle shaping and still great functional look.
> 
> Inspiring!


 Thanks ! I am looking forward to seeing yours to  I love nattys ! Cheers


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> That ones a beauty Jason!! I guarantee you that one will shoot well!
> Love the curves and the grain. And that finish is spot on. Nice work!


 Thanks Shane I let u know how it throws steel balls at cans haha I think it be a great shooter


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love that Jason, a real looker
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Darrell I got lucky


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yikes PB! I super fine Natty Entry AND a SlingGod too....?? That is a straight-up envy job. However, I don't see a lanyard bead..... off to the shop for me pronto...!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yikes PB! I super fine Natty Entry AND a SlingGod too....?? That is a straight-up envy job. However, I don't see a lanyard bead..... off to the shop for me pronto...!!!!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 well I could knock a bead out not a problem but I never done a lanyard hole so figured I did not need one this time around . Thanks Mo ! I think I have a few more sling gods some place think wife hid the creepy ones haha


----------



## Ibojoe

There ya go buddy! Throwing some curves in there. That’s a cozy and very beautiful looking natural!! Awesome job my friend!!.


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> There ya go buddy! Throwing some curves in there. That's a cozy and very beautiful looking natural!! Awesome job my friend!!.


 ya she is a curvy girl Joe not quite a back flip chalice but getting there thanks bud


----------



## StringSlap

Nice one, Jason!


----------



## bingo

Beauty Jason very nice work spot on dude ????


----------



## Catapults and Carving

That’s a stunner PB, some fine work my friend


----------



## 31610

Thanks for the kind works boys much appreciated! I just tried it out nice bit of kit works a treat so happy


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is one I made in the last couple of days. It is a fork from sagebrush. It is hard to find one from that stuff but the grain and tortured shape is fascinating.


----------



## 31610

Cool shooter fella very interesting


----------



## NSFC

Wow! its even two tone. It looks almost unnatural. Like you made it from tootsie rolls.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hey Wingshooter that is a Top-notch Gnarly Natty!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingshooter

Thanks guys. Maybe that is what I should call it Gnarly. It looks a little irregular but it fits the hand like I designed it to. Makes for a good shooter.


----------



## mattwalt

Wingshooter - thats one of the cool things about natties - they can be really interesting and beautiful as presented.

That looks a real sweet shooter - I like the gnar.


----------



## BushpotChef

@Wingshooter thats wicked looking!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

That's simply awesome, Wingshooter!


----------



## moteofdust

I'm in!

I made my first post earlier and posted a few nattys i made.

The one I'm entering isn't completely done, but i won't tell if you don't.

Not sure what kind of wood it is, but it's gorgeous. Finished with 3000 grit, because I'm trying to turn wood into glass.

***It's the one all the way on the right. I'll get more photos of it ASAP, but it's currently in my workshop in my mother in law's basement.

I assume i can't add to this particular reply. When i get some more pics, what do you guys suggest i do? It already looks better than this pic, as I've pegged the fork tips and cut the handle down a bit.

Also can i enter more than one slingshot?

Sorry I'm so damn verbose.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Yes no problem at all. You can even resubmit the same frame if refined since the first time you showed it.


----------



## Tree Man

moteofdust said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I made my first post earlier and posted a few nattys i made.
> 
> The one I'm entering isn't completely done, but i won't tell if you don't.
> 
> Not sure what kind of wood it is, but it's gorgeous. Finished with 3000 grit, because I'm trying to turn wood into glass.
> 
> ***It's the one all the way on the right. I'll get more photos of it ASAP, but it's currently in my workshop in my mother in law's basement.
> 
> I assume i can't add to this particular reply. When i get some more pics, what do you guys suggest i do? It already looks better than this pic, as I've pegged the fork tips and cut the handle down a bit.
> 
> Also can i enter more than one slingshot?
> 
> Sorry I'm so **** verbose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Nice!! 
Beautiful work!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

moteofdust said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I made my first post earlier and posted a few nattys i made.
> 
> The one I'm entering isn't completely done, but i won't tell if you don't.
> 
> Not sure what kind of wood it is, but it's gorgeous. Finished with 3000 grit, because I'm trying to turn wood into glass.
> 
> ***It's the one all the way on the right. I'll get more photos of it ASAP, but it's currently in my workshop in my mother in law's basement.
> 
> I assume i can't add to this particular reply. When i get some more pics, what do you guys suggest i do? It already looks better than this pic, as I've pegged the fork tips and cut the handle down a bit.
> 
> Also can i enter more than one slingshot?
> 
> Sorry I'm so **** verbose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Character, Color, and Coolness! The 3 K's..!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Very awesome entry Moteofdust!! All three look amazing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am unreasonably calm with my entry this month. This is the first time I have carved a natural and didn't leave behind a tool mark, or hack to cover a mistake. To me it turned out perfect it its simple clean lines and offset fork. It feels best in my RH with the flat side to shooter. But it feels good in the LH too.
I channeled all of my favorite sling carvers while imagining cutting it out of Ahab's ship The Pequod. The Black Walnut is finished with three layers of Tung Oil that was rubbed down with a brown paper bag between coats then a good paste wax buff. Thanks for looking!! Mo








































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

OOoooo. Mo - thats nice.


----------



## 31610

Looks good Mo ! Love black walnut


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Looks good Mo ! Love black walnut


Thanks PB! Didn't know I'd find that inside!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> OOoooo. Mo - thats nice.


Thanks Matt. I am baffled that what I was thinking, actually happened! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Some nice ones comin on here guys am sure al be in end of the month????


----------



## bingo

Maybe see how this beech tree fork shapes out ????????


----------



## NSFC

We got some beautiful pieces in the competition.


----------



## Tree Man

It really looks like something straight outta MO-by Dick. ( see what I did there?) Great work Moses!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> It really looks like something straight outta MO-by Dick. ( see what I did there?) Great work Moses!


Dude. That was actually funny. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice MO, beautiful grain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Mo, that thing looks sweet. But, "I don't see a lanyard bead....." :rofl:


----------



## StringSlap

Nice one, Mo!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice MO, beautiful grain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! So many trees, so little time!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ya I with CPU no bead what’s up with that ! If u can’t run with the big dogs u should stay on the porch haha mine is just drying couple more days


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one Mo!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NOW the pressure is on!? The one who brings the Lanyard Bead brings home the prize!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside

*Summer Ale*

This fork was harvested about two years ago. A 2" diameter at the handle was a proper chunk of wood to deal with. It is a dense and hard piece that goes with this surprisingly light color. Only hand tools and elbow grease, with a few layers of CA and a relatively rough final sanding at 800 grits. CA is great, but sometimes alienates the touch and feel of the wood. So I like to keep it at minimum and enjoy the smoothness where it needs to be, like forktips while avoiding too much gloss on the grips.

The fork is 104mm wide. That is my matching tip width for 10meters at cheek anchor.

Groves are filed on both sides. I like to keep the wrap close to the tip, so it is safer to tie them bands.

Kept as much volume as possible while maintaining symmetry. This is one of the best thing for natural carves. They are giving nice volumes without a cost of too much weight. It is incomparable to metals.

The makers mark is my old one letter "S" done with a "branding iron". It is a stainless bicycle spoke bent and filed to give the calligraphic look I was aiming for.

Thanks for watching and thanks for this thread! I really enjoy to see so many awesome posts!









































Have a good day folks!

Tremo


----------



## mattwalt

Mark - thats a sweet natty.


----------



## 31610

Wow that’s a looker very nice indeed . Has a sweet shape to it .


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Good Grief!? That fork is just right on the money! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Argggg... Looks like this month will be a humdinger of a choice again...


----------



## 31610

Ya and only the 17 th


----------



## Tremoside

This thread is reminding me the old SOTM runs pretty much! I feel the excitement building up   So many great naturals already.


----------



## mattwalt

Honestly if it weren't for the current members as well as the enthusiastic approach to making stuff this simply wouldn't be possible. To cap it off - the quality of the pieces that are shown month-to-month are amazing.

There have been a few truly covetable frames...


----------



## mattwalt

Port boy said:


> Ya and only the 17 th


TMAI

Even Mo's entry so far is genuinely a contender... What the... Though did suspect he could upset the apple cart this month.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya and only the 17 th
> 
> 
> 
> TMAI
> 
> Even Mo's entry so far is genuinely a contender... What the... Though did suspect he could upset the apple cart this month.
Click to expand...

You know. Looking back over the few months it became increasing obvious that all the entries were coming from a place of pride and real experience of the maker. With that I hired a Sling Agent and a Carving Coach to help me step up my game. All of the great artists, sports legends, and even politicians have a coach.
This is a shout out to my man!! Thanks for all that you do! Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Darn - I was going to blame your new found abilities on your meditation over the mass-produced Chinese African styled beaded woman's head... maybe the new tool collection.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Darn - I was going to blame your new found abilities on your meditation over the mass-produced Chinese African styled beaded woman's head... maybe the new tool collection.


Gasp!? I believe you are referring to the SlingGod!? I'll burn a pouch in your name so that your aim shall remain true!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

I do believe the sling god requires anointing with BLO after each completed build to function though.

But I would be honoured to have you burn a pouch in my name to improve my aim.


----------



## 31610

Maybe burn a couple anchovy’s for me Mo


----------



## NSFC

I was working on my entry yesterday. Every time I think it is going to be fine until some one post another masterpiece. Here is the big girl so far with her sister. Its just a hard maple so not very interesting grain but I have plans for for it.






Im using a lyon carving knife and rasps/files. All of the work/play has been done sitting on the front porch in a vintage puddle chair. These competitions are really fun and inspiring.


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome build there Mark! Love that light color. Very nice!


----------



## skarrd

just a couple simple nattys,the little one is a *thumb brace*,i think,dont really know much about thumb brace,the longer one is a childhood memory type with some interesting scarification left on,polyuethane finished crepe myrtle[?] or possibly beech,my forks got dumped over and mixed up,lol,Dang trash pandas!


----------



## mattwalt

That little one is sweet!


----------



## NSFC

Nice, simple, smooth. With limited bells and whistles it leads to less maintenance and less stuff to break.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Nice, simple, smooth. With limited bells and whistles it leads to less maintenance and less stuff to break.


Interesting. Make a slingshot WITH a Bell AND a whistle.....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yo Brother Skaard. I'm voting on the long handled peg head. Mostly because Treeman made me one along those lines and it rocks! No lanyard, I can tuck into the waistband or lash it across my back!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Gony be pretty small but a possible entry when done ????????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

NSFC said:


> I was working on my entry yesterday. Every time I think it is going to be fine until some one post another masterpiece. Here is the big girl so far with her sister. Its just a hard maple so not very interesting grain but I have plans for for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200716_1056401.jpg Im using a lyon carving knife and rasps/files. All of the work/play has been done sitting on the front porch in a vintage puddle chair. These competitions are really fun and inspiring.


looking good....you should roast that Maple, cook those sugars in it and make that grain pop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> just a couple simple nattys,the little one is a *thumb brace*,i think,dont really know much about thumb brace,the longer one is a childhood memory type with some interesting scarification left on,polyuethane finished crepe myrtle[?] or possibly beech,my forks got dumped over and mixed up,lol,Dang trash pandas!


nice skaard, looks good brother.......got a couple I'm gonna enter also, pics soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moteofdust

I don't know how i feel about the zebrawood end piece. I haven't oiled it yet.

I have to even up the fork tip band channel.
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> just a couple simple nattys,the little one is a *thumb brace*,i think,dont really know much about thumb brace,the longer one is a childhood memory type with some interesting scarification left on,polyuethane finished crepe myrtle[?] or possibly beech,my forks got dumped over and mixed up,lol,Dang trash pandas!


Beauties man!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

moteofdust said:


> I don't know how i feel about the zebrawood end piece. I haven't oiled it yet.
> 
> I have to even up the fork tip band channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I get it. Excellent carving!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Moteofdust - thats a cool little frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> just a couple simple nattys,the little one is a *thumb brace*,i think,dont really know much about thumb brace,the longer one is a childhood memory type with some interesting scarification left on,polyuethane finished crepe myrtle[?] or possibly beech,my forks got dumped over and mixed up,lol,Dang trash pandas!


That's a couple of nice ones my friend!! That long handle does bring back memories.


----------



## Ibojoe

moteofdust said:


> I don't know how i feel about the zebrawood end piece. I haven't oiled it yet.
> I have to even up the fork tip band channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Straight up cool fork!!


----------



## moteofdust

mattwalt said:


> Moteofdust - thats a cool little frame.


Thank you sir! Can't wait to finish it and throw some bands on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> That little one is sweet!


Thanks Matt,i kinda like the smaller shooters


----------



## skarrd

NSFC said:


> Nice, simple, smooth. With limited bells and whistles it leads to less maintenance and less stuff to break.


Thank you NSFC,wish they had better grain pattern tho


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, simple, smooth. With limited bells and whistles it leads to less maintenance and less stuff to break.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Make a slingshot WITH a Bell AND a whistle.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hmm,gonna get right on that,LOL,Thanks Mo


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Brother Skaard. I'm voting on the long handled peg head. Mostly because Treeman made me one along those lines and it rocks! No lanyard, I can tuck into the waistband or lash it across my back!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


iThanks Brother,i like the scarification on that one,since it really has no real grain/pattern


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple simple nattys,the little one is a *thumb brace*,i think,dont really know much about thumb brace,the longer one is a childhood memory type with some interesting scarification left on,polyuethane finished crepe myrtle[?] or possibly beech,my forks got dumped over and mixed up,lol,Dang trash pandas!
> 
> 
> 
> nice skaard, looks good brother.......got a couple I'm gonna enter also, pics soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks,i like simple,kind of funny,i have some really pretty SS,but my simple *clunkers* seem to shoot better
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple simple nattys,the little one is a *thumb brace*,i think,dont really know much about thumb brace,the longer one is a childhood memory type with some interesting scarification left on,polyuethane finished crepe myrtle[?] or possibly beech,my forks got dumped over and mixed up,lol,Dang trash pandas!
> 
> 
> 
> Beauties man!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks my friend,they are simple,but sometime thats better
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple simple nattys,the little one is a *thumb brace*,i think,dont really know much about thumb brace,the longer one is a childhood memory type with some interesting scarification left on,polyuethane finished crepe myrtle[?] or possibly beech,my forks got dumped over and mixed up,lol,Dang trash pandas!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a couple of nice ones my friend!! That long handle does bring back memories.
> 
> Thanks,the long handles are how we made em as kids,
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

my final entry,this is another one i started some time ago and never finished,now its finished,got some fairly nice grain pattern,and shoots better than i expected,gotta band up the other 2 and see how they shoot,when it cools down here


----------



## mattwalt

Been keen to make a flatural for ages - nice!


----------



## bingo

Made a start on my natural for the month ????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice 
skarrd and bingo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This maybe another possible entry ????????


----------



## Quercusuber

skarrd said:


> my final entry,this is another one i started some time ago and never finished,now its finished,got some fairly nice grain pattern,and shoots better than i expected,gotta band up the other 2 and see how they shoot,when it cools down here


WOW!!!! Outrageously ORIGINAL!!

Very good and creative work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> Been keen to make a flatural for ages - nice!


LOL!!!! "Flatural"


----------



## Tree Man

Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising. 
The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it


----------



## bingo

Possible winner ????


----------



## 31610

Geee Chris I am a without words that’s very nice bro ! U r the man of the angles nice work


----------



## moteofdust

treeman said:


> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it


Wow. That is really something. I can't stop looking at it.

What did you do to get those colors? Just lemon oil?? Please tell us your mystical secrets!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## moteofdust

Alright, i have another entry. I think this one is bordering on PFS.

Some sort of maple. Worked up to 3000 grit. The light play on the surface can't be captured in a still photo. I like this one quite a bit.





































Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

moteofdust said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That is really something. I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> What did you do to get those colors? Just lemon oil?? Please tell us your mystical secrets!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha. I got that color with varying concentrations of bicarbonate of soda and water. It reacts with the natural tannin in the wood. The lemon oil is simply a conditioner. 
Thanks for the kind words my friend


----------



## Tree Man

bingo said:


> Possible winner ????


Fingers crossed.


----------



## bingo

treeman said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible winner ????
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

well a aint winning anyway tree man ????????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is cool Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Fer the Love of the SlingGods Treeman! That frame may just be the one to push my Natty off the table into the double digit standings!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

moteofdust said:


> Alright, i have another entry. I think this one is bordering on PFS.
> 
> Some sort of maple. Worked up to 3000 grit. The light play on the surface can't be captured in a still photo. I like this one quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


There are a few guys here on the Forum that are magical with Maple. I couldn't guide you on the roasting of maple but can tell you it does amazing things to a maple fork.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Fer the Love of the SlingGods Treeman! That frame may just be the one to push my Natty off the table into the double digit standings!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Mo, but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## StringSlap

Holy cannoli treeman! That's just plain ol' outstanding!


----------



## NSFC

Oh! What happen I was nephew sitting for 2 days and these builds happened? More beautiful entries, upon more amazing pieces. My cholesterol goes up just looking at all this sweetness.

Not too use my handy-capable nephew as an excuse but we spent 45 minutes on the front porch swing this evening teaching him how to file and sand.

Progress on the sling was almost none, but influence on my buddy was the Titanic's ice burg.

He was all smiles and wants to help more tomorrow.

This life style, sport,therapy, has unforeseen benefits.


----------



## moteofdust

MOJAVE MO said:


> moteofdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, i have another entry. I think this one is bordering on PFS.
> 
> Some sort of maple. Worked up to 3000 grit. The light play on the surface can't be captured in a still photo. I like this one quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few guys here on the Forum that are magical with Maple. I couldn't guide you on the roasting of maple but can tell you it does amazing things to a maple fork.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh dang. I just threw that fork into a ziploc work BLO. Never worked with BLO before. Hope it brings out some grain.

I would love to know some of those roasting techniques if anyone cares to divulge!

I have another one I'm working on that has some rotten cracks I've cleaned out and plan to put some colored resin into. I think it's oak though it's hard to tell from a long dead tree. I'd be very excited to both try my hand at roasting and at epoxy for the first time. Nothing like losing your virginity twice on one shot, haha.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Roasting and epoxy at the same time!

My suggestion is to use some ones oven you dont like, or mind making mad.

Maybe one of those functional floor models at your hardware store.

We have all had issues with insurance companies and hard ware stores. So let them figure that story line out.

Wear running shoes!, and you dont have to worry about a mask because we all have to wear them. :rofl:


----------



## moteofdust

NSFC said:


> Roasting and epoxy at the same time!
> 
> My suggestion is to use some ones oven you dont like, or mind making mad.
> 
> Maybe one of those functional floor models at your hardware store.
> 
> We have all had issues with insurance companies and hard ware stores. So let them figure that story line out.
> 
> Wear running shoes!, and you dont have to worry about a mask because we all have to wear them. :rofl:


Holy Jesus. I like my wife and i don't mind making her mad, but I don't think my cats would appreciate the wood gas or whatever is making you say the things you said, lol.

What if i plug in my toaster oven outside? It'll make my wife happy that i destroyed it, because she had her eye on some sort of air fryer/toaster oven combo or something.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

The oven deal is not that bad just go 350 bake but frame in and give it two hours . Have a look if not to your liking leave longer just watch it hits that point of done to to done fast lol . Maple smells awsome baking . I cooked a frozen pizza for 4 hours once I got more of a blast from wife than any frame I roasted hehe


----------



## Catapults and Carving

All you guys have entered some lovely frames this month! Good luck matt ????


----------



## mattwalt

Treeman... thats totally beautiful. Love the green.


----------



## mattwalt

moteofdust - a great frame as well.


----------



## Ibojoe

treeman said:


> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it


That is totally ridiculous Chris. WOW!! Out of this world buddy!!


----------



## Tree Man

moteofdust said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moteofdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, i have another entry. I think this one is bordering on PFS.
> 
> Some sort of maple. Worked up to 3000 grit. The light play on the surface can't be captured in a still photo. I like this one quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few guys here on the Forum that are magical with Maple. I couldn't guide you on the roasting of maple but can tell you it does amazing things to a maple fork.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dang. I just threw that fork into a ziploc work BLO. Never worked with BLO before. Hope it brings out some grain.
> 
> I would love to know some of those roasting techniques if anyone cares to divulge!
> 
> I have another one I'm working on that has some rotten cracks I've cleaned out and plan to put some colored resin into. I think it's oak though it's hard to tell from a long dead tree. I'd be very excited to both try my hand at roasting and at epoxy for the first time. Nothing like losing your virginity twice on one shot, haha.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There are all sorts of different things you can do with a maple fork ie; staining, fuming, ebonising, roasting etc. If you'd like to try roasting the wood, you might reach out to @MikmaqWarrior. Hes the man to speak to i assure you. Beautiful work on the build my friend!


----------



## Tree Man

mattwalt said:


> Treeman... thats totally beautiful. Love the green.


Thank you Matt!


----------



## Tree Man

StringSlap said:


> Holy cannoli treeman! That's just plain ol' outstanding!


thanks buddy! Now I have to stop @manninos for cannoli....there goes my diet. Lol


----------



## devils son in law

I've been out of town for a while and I've enjoyed seeing all the entries. I was going to comment on all the great frames but I'd be here all day!!

Those are some lovely works of art gentlemen, I've got an Oak Natural I started before I left and it looks like I've got some time to finish it up and post it. I just hope I don't embarrass myself! :naughty:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

moteofdust said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moteofdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, i have another entry. I think this one is bordering on PFS.
> 
> Some sort of maple. Worked up to 3000 grit. The light play on the surface can't be captured in a still photo. I like this one quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few guys here on the Forum that are magical with Maple. I couldn't guide you on the roasting of maple but can tell you it does amazing things to a maple fork.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dang. I just threw that fork into a ziploc work BLO. Never worked with BLO before. Hope it brings out some grain.
> 
> I would love to know some of those roasting techniques if anyone cares to divulge!
> 
> I have another one I'm working on that has some rotten cracks I've cleaned out and plan to put some colored resin into. I think it's oak though it's hard to tell from a long dead tree. I'd be very excited to both try my hand at roasting and at epoxy for the first time. Nothing like losing your virginity twice on one shot, haha.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I roast my maple forks in my kitchen oven on 360°...top rack...the amount of time depends on the fork size and can range from 1-1/2 to 4hrs....the longer you bake it, the darker the fork will be...I usually flip the fork halfway through the bake to ensure it roasts evenly.

The theory behind roasting maple is that it crystallizes the sap and the result is a maple syrup colored grain, and added depth...if done properly, it ends up having a 3D tiger eye effect when you move it around in the light...looks pretty amazing...I accidentally stumbled onto this when I burned a maple fork in the microwave...lol...then I saw a fender telecaster with a roasted maple neck...and so began my mission of figuring out how to do it in my home...after a little trial and error, I figured it out...

The added bonus is that your house smells like pancakes or cookies during the roast...and when you sand the fork...makes me drool...lol

Hope this helps

MW

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## moteofdust

MikmaqWarrior said:


> moteofdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moteofdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, i have another entry. I think this one is bordering on PFS.
> 
> Some sort of maple. Worked up to 3000 grit. The light play on the surface can't be captured in a still photo. I like this one quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few guys here on the Forum that are magical with Maple. I couldn't guide you on the roasting of maple but can tell you it does amazing things to a maple fork.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dang. I just threw that fork into a ziploc work BLO. Never worked with BLO before. Hope it brings out some grain.
> 
> I would love to know some of those roasting techniques if anyone cares to divulge!
> 
> I have another one I'm working on that has some rotten cracks I've cleaned out and plan to put some colored resin into. I think it's oak though it's hard to tell from a long dead tree. I'd be very excited to both try my hand at roasting and at epoxy for the first time. Nothing like losing your virginity twice on one shot, haha.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I roast my maple forks in my kitchen oven on 360°...top rack...the amount of time depends on the fork size and can range from 1-1/2 to 4hrs....the longer you bake it, the darker the fork will be...I usually flip the fork halfway through the bake to ensure it roasts evenly.
> 
> The theory behind roasting maple is that it crystallizes the sap and the result is a maple syrup colored grain, and added depth...if done properly, it ends up having a 3D tiger eye effect when you move it around in the light...looks pretty amazing...I accidentally stumbled onto this when I burned a maple fork in the microwave...lol...then I saw a fender telecaster with a roasted maple neck...and so began my mission of figuring out how to do it in my home...after a little trial and error, I figured it out...
> 
> The added bonus is that your house smells like pancakes or cookies during the roast...and when you sand the fork...makes me drool...lol
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> MW
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes! Brilliant. I have some tatar maple drying on the dashboard if my car. I'm so excited now. Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

treeman said:


> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it


What a FANTASTIC frame!!!

Supreme combination of curves and flat surfaces. And a really outstanding finish!!!!

Pretty tough to beat this one!! CONGRATULATIONS for such a sweet work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tree Man

Quercusuber said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> What a FANTASTIC frame!!!
> Supreme combination of curves and flat surfaces. And a really outstanding finish!!!!
> Pretty tough to beat this one!! CONGRATULATIONS for such a sweet work!!
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Mr Q, you just made my day. Thank you so much for the wonderful comment!


----------



## Ibojoe

Dang 2 pages of the same nattie? Try to cover up the snake .... but it’s there, just waiting to strike!! LoL


----------



## NSFC

Disaster in the oven.

I tried the roasting technique, with a lot of for thought and research. Im no stranger in drying wood. but this one my nephew and I were carving cracked. :banghead:

I dont think its to structural as the sling is now but its not carved/shaped all the way. If I finish the form I think the fork tips will be too week.

My nephew and I were working on 2 at the same time from the same maple tree. It didnt split/crack. I cooked them both at the same time. The one that still had bark on half of it is good and the split one was stripped(naked). I roasted them at 200 degrees for four sessions of 15minutes. I didnt let them cool down between sessions.

Any ideas what happened.


----------



## 31610

Happened to me wood was a touch wet all I could think .


----------



## moteofdust

NSFC said:


> Disaster in the oven.
> 
> I tried the roasting technique, with a lot of for thought and research. Im no stranger in drying wood. but this one my nephew and I were carving cracked. :banghead:
> 
> I dont think its to structural as the sling is now but its not carved/shaped all the way. If I finish the form I think the fork tips will be too week.
> 
> My nephew and I were working on 2 at the same time from the same maple tree. It didnt split/crack. I cooked them both at the same time. The one that still had bark on half of it is good and the split one was stripped(naked). I roasted them at 200 degrees for four sessions of 15minutes. I didnt let them cool down between sessions.
> 
> Any ideas what happened.


Hm. I am new to all this, so grain of salt. But when become obsessed with something i spend a lot of time experimenting.

If I'm impatient I'll do 30 second microwave sessions, but only on wood I've had on my dashboard in nyc summer heat for about a week.

The only time I've had wood crack on me, was when i ¹ stripped the bark (heat or no heat, still cracks) and more importantly ² when i didn't put a layer of wood glue on all cut ends.

From my meager understanding, it's that the moisture escapes too quickly, and that causes cracking.

I have some wood that i found lying on the forest floor for what i assume is a while, so it's got some cracks/rotten spots. I'm hoping some epoxy resin will fix that. Maybe the same would work for you?


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice
> skarrd and bingo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Been keen to make a flatural for ages - nice!


Flatural,i like that,sounds better than halfanatty,lol.Thanks


----------



## skarrd

Quercusuber said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> my final entry,this is another one i started some time ago and never finished,now its finished,got some fairly nice grain pattern,and shoots better than i expected,gotta band up the other 2 and see how they shoot,when it cools down here
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! Outrageously ORIGINAL!!
> 
> Very good and creative work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...




Quercusuber said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> my final entry,this is another one i started some time ago and never finished,now its finished,got some fairly nice grain pattern,and shoots better than i expected,gotta band up the other 2 and see how they shoot,when it cools down here
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! Outrageously ORIGINAL!!
> 
> Very good and creative work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Thank you sir


----------



## skarrd

treeman said:


> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it


Yes sir,that is a beautiful Sling!


----------



## skarrd

moteofdust said:


> NSFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roasting and epoxy at the same time!
> 
> My suggestion is to use some ones oven you dont like, or mind making mad.
> 
> Maybe one of those functional floor models at your hardware store.
> 
> We have all had issues with insurance companies and hard ware stores. So let them figure that story line out.
> 
> Wear running shoes!, and you dont have to worry about a mask because we all have to wear them. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Jesus. I like my wife and i don't mind making her mad, but I don't think my cats would appreciate the wood gas or whatever is making you say the things you said, lol.
> 
> What if i plug in my toaster oven outside? It'll make my wife happy that i destroyed it, because she had her eye on some sort of air fryer/toaster oven combo or something.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk
> 
> Yep,i got the woman a new toaster oven and put the old one in the garage for tempering processes
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

Some Amazing peices showing up,just getting better and better


----------



## Tree Man

devils son in law said:


> I've been out of town for a while and I've enjoyed seeing all the entries. I was going to comment on all the great frames but I'd be here all day!!
> 
> Those are some lovely works of art gentlemen, I've got an Oak Natural I started before I left and it looks like I've got some time to finish it up and post it. I just hope I don't embarrass myself! :naughty:


I highly doubt that your work would be embarrassing. Ill be eager to aee what you come up with my friend


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

treeman said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been out of town for a while and I've enjoyed seeing all the entries. I was going to comment on all the great frames but I'd be here all day!!
> 
> Those are some lovely works of art gentlemen, I've got an Oak Natural I started before I left and it looks like I've got some time to finish it up and post it. I just hope I don't embarrass myself! :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that your work would be embarrassing. Ill be eager to aee what you come up with my friend
Click to expand...

Same, post it up Jake, love to see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

treeman said:


> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it


Good looking sling there treeman; I really like the lines/shape/flow of the design.

Did I miss it? I didn't see what type tree it came from.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Okay, here are my two humble entries finished up this month.
First up is a Magnolia fork, with a butt cap of Mountain Mahogany, accented with a ring of inlaid turquoise and bordered by a ring of wood burned dots.
The finish is sanded to around 800 grit, then about 6-8 coats of Birchwood Casey's Tru-Oil, light coat of paste wax then buffed.

The second is an Oak ( I think ?) picked up on a mountain hike, with a rotted out handle section and multiple worm hole tracks, inlaid turquoise, and same finishing technique as the first.
































































2nd
































































































https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/e2061091905a97836b34d4520f966387.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/4ebc0028d8f28a34235f14dd3de50ab4.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/d8bb0c9227ea003e6b617ae7b80b36c8.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/8fce5653a264ff9740c33972d287c49a.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Okay, here are my two humble entries finished up this month.
> First up is a Magnolia fork, with a butt cap of Mountain Mahogany, accented with a ring of inlaid turquoise and bordered by a ring of wood burned dots.
> The finish is sanded to around 800 grit, then about 6-8 coats of Birchwood Casey's Tru-Oil, light coat of paste wax then buffed.
> 
> The second is an Oak ( I think ?) picked up on a mountain hike, with a rotted out handle section and multiple worm hole tracks, inlaid turquoise, and same finishing technique as the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/e2061091905a97836b34d4520f966387.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/4ebc0028d8f28a34235f14dd3de50ab4.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/d8bb0c9227ea003e6b617ae7b80b36c8.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/8fce5653a264ff9740c33972d287c49a.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man! Outstanding and close to my heart too! My Mom used to create Turquoise jewelry years ago. Mahogany, Magnolia all around my childhood homes. Love it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

SnS - those 2 frames are nice!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

mattwalt said:


> SnS - those 2 frames are nice!


Thank you Sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

MOJAVE MO said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here are my two humble entries finished up this month.
> First up is a Magnolia fork, with a butt cap of Mountain Mahogany, accented with a ring of inlaid turquoise and bordered by a ring of wood burned dots.
> The finish is sanded to around 800 grit, then about 6-8 coats of Birchwood Casey's Tru-Oil, light coat of paste wax then buffed.
> 
> The second is an Oak ( I think ?) picked up on a mountain hike, with a rotted out handle section and multiple worm hole tracks, inlaid turquoise, and same finishing technique as the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/e2061091905a97836b34d4520f966387.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/4ebc0028d8f28a34235f14dd3de50ab4.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/d8bb0c9227ea003e6b617ae7b80b36c8.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/8fce5653a264ff9740c33972d287c49a.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! Outstanding and close to my heart too! My Mom used to create Turquoise jewelry years ago. Mahogany, Magnolia all around my childhood homes. Love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks MO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Nice ones, Darrell! I wouldn't mind owning one of those!


----------



## NSFC

The fist sling looks almost like a antler. I can see your flute vibe coming through in these two. The 2nd I could see using it in a seance. Of course with a big bone fire.


----------



## 31610

So sweet flips Darrell love the first one very neat little frame


----------



## Tree Man

cpu_melt_down said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking sling there treeman; I really like the lines/shape/flow of the design.
> 
> Did I miss it? I didn't see what type tree it came from.
Click to expand...

Oh geez! sorry about that. Its made from a privet fork. In these parts privet is used as a hedgerow, but they can grow quite big. Its a pleasure to work with. You just need to make sure its nice and dry.


----------



## Wingshooter

Another sage brush natural. This one the left fork grew around the right fork making a natural palm swell. It looks like it would feel strange in the hand but everything works.


----------



## Tree Man

Those forks are soo cool!!


----------



## mattwalt

Wingshooter - thats a very cool frame


----------



## bingo

Nice wingshooter and Darrel ????


----------



## Catapults and Carving

I love the turquoise inlays you do SLING-N-SHOT always look so vibrant!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

StringSlap said:


> Nice ones, Darrell! I wouldn't mind owning one of those!


Thanks Steve, be careful what you wish for. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

NSFC said:


> The fist sling looks almost like a antler. I can see your flute vibe coming through in these two. The 2nd I could see using it in a seance. Of course with a big bone fire.


Thanks Andrew, you're not the first person to say it looks like bone, kinda does I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Wingshooter said:


> Another sage brush natural. This one the left fork grew around the right fork making a natural palm swell. It looks like it would feel strange in the hand but everything works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2485.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2486.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2488.jpg


Very cool Wingshooter, loving the twisty curves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Catapults and Carving said:


> I love the turquoise inlays you do SLING-N-SHOT always look so vibrant!


Thanks Carl, love me some Turquoise....always have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW Darrell those are sweet! You really did those up nice!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Roger those forks are so unique! Love that yellow and the narly look. Awesome job my friend!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ibojoe said:


> WOW Darrell those are sweet! You really did those up nice!!


Tks Joe, appreciate that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Wow Darrell! Theyre fantastic! Love that mahogany pommel!


----------



## BushpotChef

Holy snap I missed a lot, you boys are killing this month!

Gotta say @treeman has All on the back foot that shooter is just too killer!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Lol here’s a natty Mo well a half natty with a bead haha ????


----------



## bingo

Loving that Jason ????????


----------



## 31610

Thanks John it’s a little ripper smoked that can big time . Haha u see that bead bud Mo be pleased


----------



## bingo

A see it dude its well smart ????????


----------



## bingo

Am gona need to try out one of these ????????


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> A see it dude its well smart


 lol there ya go Mo one bead even olive looks like it's a Mokuma


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

treeman said:


> Wow Darrell! Theyre fantastic! Love that mahogany pommel!


Thanks Chris....that's a piece of Mountain Mahogany I got in trade from Sam (a.k.a. Humwild ).....don't see him posting much anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Super nice 1/2 natty Jason, that's sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Super nice 1/2 natty Jason, that's sweet
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bro this thing shoots spot on a deadly natty never missed can at all tried and true deadly design


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok friends here is a natural starship. I've been looking for one for years. I knew God made one I just had to find it. They are very rare cause I've had my friend looking too and he sees a lot of forks. It's pretty spaulted but still strong. The forks came up just perfectly. All I had to do was remove the unwanted parts. Enjoy my friends and thanks for looking.
It's only 17" but really hard to get pictures.


----------



## Tremoside

A masterpiece Joe! Never seen a natural starship like this. Also a very compact one

!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Port boy said:


> Lol here's a natty Mo well a half natty with a bead haha


Very cool Jason...turned out nice bro!!!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Ibojoe said:


> Ok friends here is a natural starship. I've been looking for one for years. I knew God made one I just had to find it. They are very rare cause I've had my friend looking too and he sees a lot of forks. It's pretty spaulted but still strong. The forks came up just perfectly. All I had to do was remove the unwanted parts. Enjoy my friends and thanks for looking.
> It's only 17" but really hard to get pictures.


Sweet build Joe...that fork may never have come along in a life time...we walk by things all the time that go unnoticed...im glad to see you found each other...very cool 
Len

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Ok friends here is a natural starship. I've been looking for one for years. I knew God made one I just had to find it. They are very rare cause I've had my friend looking too and he sees a lot of forks. It's pretty spaulted but still strong. The forks came up just perfectly. All I had to do was remove the unwanted parts. Enjoy my friends and thanks for looking.
> It's only 17" but really hard to get pictures.


WOW!!thats the holy grail right there! Great job on that one my friend!! The SS Townsend!


----------



## Island made

That’s amazing Joe! 1 piece natty starship...WOW!!!


----------



## NSFC

Star ship, more like interstellar cruiser that piece is slick.


----------



## mattwalt

Wow a natty starship. Thats insane.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Captain Kirk would be proud of that one. My eyes are going to hurt for months as I try to find its twin!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Chris and I have been looking for years. I had a little job in Oklahoma and found it there. Lucked out. 
Glad you guys like it. I have to cut bands 17" to get full draw. This thing is insanely fast. Bunnies Beware!!


----------



## Wingshooter

That is a slick natural starship I am envious.


----------



## 31610

Dang Joe that’s cool love it buddy


----------



## cpu_melt_down

treeman said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking sling there treeman; I really like the lines/shape/flow of the design.
> 
> Did I miss it? I didn't see what type tree it came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh geez! sorry about that. Its made from a privet fork. In these parts privet is used as a hedgerow, but they can grow quite big. Its a pleasure to work with. You just need to make sure its nice and dry.
Click to expand...

We have Chinese privet here; reminds me, I have a half finished one somewhere...


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Port boy said:


> Lol here's a natty Mo well a half natty with a bead haha


Yes, finally a bead...

Nice PB


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Ibojoe said:


> Ok friends here is a natural starship. I've been looking for one for years. I knew God made one I just had to find it. They are very rare cause I've had my friend looking too and he sees a lot of forks. It's pretty spaulted but still strong. The forks came up just perfectly. All I had to do was remove the unwanted parts. Enjoy my friends and thanks for looking.
> It's only 17" but really hard to get pictures.


I'm always on the look out too.

I can't believe you found a natty with all the parts: fork, handle, arm brace, etc.

Truly a one-in-million.

Great job Joe.


----------



## Tree Man

cpu_melt_down said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok folks, here's my humble entry. I present to you "the green Tree Snake". The offset stance is based on a Targa style frame and is extremely comfortable.
> I was able to achieve this unique coloring through a chemical staining process that is similar to ebonising.
> The forks are 3 1/2" outside width. I conditioned the wood with lemon oil, and then finished with matte enamel. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking sling there treeman; I really like the lines/shape/flow of the design.
> 
> Did I miss it? I didn't see what type tree it came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh geez! sorry about that. Its made from a privet fork. In these parts privet is used as a hedgerow, but they can grow quite big. Its a pleasure to work with. You just need to make sure its nice and dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have Chinese privet here; reminds me, I have a half finished one somewhere...
Click to expand...

Basicly the same thing. Its a joy to work with isnt it?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Thanks John it's a little ripper smoked that can big time . Haha u see that bead bud Mo be pleased


Seriously. We are gonna have to put on a Lanyard Bead Competition. I started to make one then realized that I didn't add a lanyard to my Natty entry!!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This SSOTM Competition is mind blowing. I can't keep focused. Each entry better than the one before and in their own class of excellence. Eleven days left. I imagine another 15-20 Natty's coming. This is crazy! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Holy Cow Joe, that starship is friggin cool brother!
Super nice and I'm starting to feel sorry for Matt having to pick a winner this month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

Покажу и я своего Пиноккио. Маленький нос я все же ему оставил.


----------



## moteofdust

Valery said:


> Покажу и я своего Пиноккио. Маленький нос я все же ему оставил.


Ochine kroseeva, braht.

Neemagu peesat pa ruski.


----------



## Ibojoe

Good job Valery. That turned out very nice!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great job, what kind of wood ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

moteofdust said:


> Valery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Покажу и я своего Пиноккио. Маленький нос я все же ему оставил.
> 
> 
> 
> Очине кросеева, Брахт.
> 
> Нимагу писат па руски.
Click to expand...




Ibojoe said:


> Молодец Валерий. Это оказалось очень мило!!





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Отличная работа, что за дерево ?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone с помощью Tapatalk


Спасибо за отзывы! Дерево - клён.


----------



## NSFC

I like how you used the 3rd lower branch as a pseudo butt cap.

Band that bad boy up and go bang up some stuff.


----------



## Tree Man

Valery said:


> Покажу и я своего Пиноккио. Маленький нос я все же ему оставил.


????????????????????????


----------



## mattwalt

Valery - thats a sweet natty.


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Okay, here are my two humble entries finished up this month.
> First up is a Magnolia fork, with a butt cap of Mountain Mahogany, accented with a ring of inlaid turquoise and bordered by a ring of wood burned dots.
> The finish is sanded to around 800 grit, then about 6-8 coats of Birchwood Casey's Tru-Oil, light coat of paste wax then buffed.
> 
> The second is an Oak ( I think ?) picked up on a mountain hike, with a rotted out handle section and multiple worm hole tracks, inlaid turquoise, and same finishing technique as the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/e2061091905a97836b34d4520f966387.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/4ebc0028d8f28a34235f14dd3de50ab4.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/d8bb0c9227ea003e6b617ae7b80b36c8.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200719/8fce5653a264ff9740c33972d287c49a.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautys there Brother. Winner,winner ,chicken dinner,


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Lol here's a natty Mo well a half natty with a bead haha


Man! that is a pretty one!


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Ok friends here is a natural starship. I've been looking for one for years. I knew God made one I just had to find it. They are very rare cause I've had my friend looking too and he sees a lot of forks. It's pretty spaulted but still strong. The forks came up just perfectly. All I had to do was remove the unwanted parts. Enjoy my friends and thanks for looking.
> It's only 17" but really hard to get pictures.


Wicked!!!!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Joe that starship is out of this world!


----------



## Tree Man

Catapults and Carving said:


> Joe that starship is out of this world!


I see what you did there. Lol


----------



## StringSlap

Amazing work on that starship, Joe!


----------



## bingo

Does look well not the best by far but should be here ????????


----------



## 31610

Sweet Bingo looking good . What kinda bands u have lashed on there the crow thumpers . What kinda wood ?


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> Sweet Bingo looking good . What kinda bands u have lashed on there the crow thumpers . What kinda wood ?


thats a little hazel natty with some natural.65 precise band cool little natural ????


----------



## NSFC

Very clean. My dirty hands would have to ware gloves. I like the ghost bands.

Do you remember the 1980 glamour shots? They looked like they were taken in fog or with a smudgy camera lens.

Oh, the 80's.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Hey guys, here’s my entry for the month, blackthorn with some green sand inlay. Finished off with a bit of BLO. Used the dayhiker Chalice template from here.


----------



## NSFC

The green inlay is a nice subtle touch. It shows you cared that much more. And its got a matching bead!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

And photo #2!! The bands and pouch are floating?! Sweet, sweet frame right there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

MOJAVE MO said:


> And photo #2!! The bands and pouch are floating?! Sweet, sweet frame right there!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha cheers mo! The photography skills are all the wife though lol


----------



## NSFC

Sassafras triple fork that was damaged and healed. A storm took the 3rd limb off so its almost like a cronos. The tree then started to grow over itself The slingshot was harvested last year and dried naturally. The forks were cut this short when I got it so I inserted wooden dowels with gypsy tabs and green rubber protective tubing. The fork height is 1 1/2 by 4 inches wide.

The lanyard stay is a piece of hard maple that I scavenged from a hike because it looked like a bone. It is pinned with 3 different diameter copper rods. The biggest of the 3 is a copper tube that I forced a cherry dowel into. I left bark on the end of the (bone looking)lanyard for texture. The bark left on the handle is only were my hand and fingers fit. Which adds great grip.

This weird wood seemed to be made or melted to fit my hand. To bad I dont shoot right handed. I couldnt pass up this unique piece. It begged to be made. Im glad I listened.


----------



## mattwalt

NSFC - thats a pretty cool approach to that fork.


----------



## mattwalt

Catapults and Carving - what the heck... Thats one sweet frame.

This months challenge is my judging... May well have a 2nd and 3rd place - the general quality and quantity of work is well and beyond what I was expecting...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Great improvisation making a slingshot from a piece that didn't know it was a slingshot until you whispered it. What about the wood dowel forks? I guess in a way all Natty's have a wood dowel fork. I'm a guessing if you are shooting light gear then your a golden? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Catapults and Carving said:


> Hey guys, here's my entry for the month, blackthorn with some green sand inlay. Finished off with a bit of BLO. Used the dayhiker Chalice template from here.


 that is flippin cool Carl.....love the inlay brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

NSFC said:


> 20200722_1307191.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200722_1307401.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200722_1309161.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200722_1309451.jpg
> 
> Sassafras triple fork that was damaged and healed. A storm took the 3rd limb off so its almost like a cronos. The tree then started to grow over itself The slingshot was harvested last year and dried naturally. The forks were cut this short when I got it so I inserted wooden dowels with gypsy tabs and green rubber protective tubing. The fork height is 1 1/2 by 4 inches wide.
> 
> The lanyard stay is a piece of hard maple that I scavenged from a hike because it looked like a bone. It is pinned with 3 different diameter copper rods. The biggest of the 3 is a copper tube that I forced a cherry dowel into. I left bark on the end of the (bone looking)lanyard for texture. The bark left on the handle is only were my hand and fingers fit. Which adds great grip.
> 
> This weird wood seemed to be made or melted to fit my hand. To bad I dont shoot right handed. I couldnt pass up this unique piece. It begged to be made. Im glad I listened.


very unique 
Andrew.....I bet that Sassafras smelled good when working it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Thanks for the kind words on this weird one.

Looking back at the pictures it kinda looks like a turtle shell, or funky sea shell. Alien pod?

The dowels are good for light to medium rubber. They go about an inch up with to the fork.

I did weight tests before I finished it. I just banded it up with thera band gold and shot 1/2 inch steel at a aluminium can at 40 yards and went straight through, with a thunder clap of a sound.


----------



## bingo

Nice c and c ????


----------



## 31610

Catapults and Carving said:


> Hey guys, here's my entry for the month, blackthorn with some green sand inlay. Finished off with a bit of BLO. Used the dayhiker Chalice template from here.


 That turned out sweet buddy looks Awesome


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Thanks for the kind words on this weird one.
> 
> Looking back at the pictures it kinda looks like a turtle shell, or funky sea shell. Alien pod?
> 
> The dowels are good for light to medium rubber. They go about an inch up with to the fork.
> I did weight tests before I finished it. I just banded it up with thera band gold and shot 1/2 inch steel at a aluminium can at 40 yards and went straight through, with a thunder clap of a sound.


Well that'll do then! Honestly, for a second it reminded me of an original Star Trek episode where your frame attached itself to the hull of the Starship Enterprise and began reading the minds of everyone inside the ship. Oddly, they were living so far in the future that nobody remembers how to SpaceWalk so they just left it on there. Uhura finally suggested that Warp Speed could rip it from the hull but Captain Kirk feared it would rip a chunk out of his ship. So finally Spock located the beastie and did the Vulcan Mind Meld from INSIDE the ship by holding onto an interior bulkhead. He was able to eventually convince the creature to let go and return to his family. Good times.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Catapults and Carving said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> And photo #2!! The bands and pouch are floating?! Sweet, sweet frame right there!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Haha cheers mo! The photography skills are all the wife though lol
Click to expand...




Catapults and Carving said:


> Hey guys, here's my entry for the month, blackthorn with some green sand inlay. Finished off with a bit of BLO. Used the dayhiker Chalice template from here.


Holy smokes buddy that's a wonderful Challice!! Awesome job!! I'm gonna have to stop encouraging you. LoL


----------



## StringSlap

C&C that is gorgeous!

NSFC that is awesome and clever, but it looks like their may be a homeless turtle out there somewhere!


----------



## Tree Man

Wow NSFC! Thats a wild frame right there!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Thanks for the compliments everyone, appreciate it! Haha don’t stop the encouragement yet Joe, I’m just finding my groove lol


----------



## flipgun

All of ya'll is just killin' it! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tremoside

*Slug*

This shooter is one of the pleasant surprises of nature. Simple lines and a slight twist in the handle that just feels go to hold. At first I thought it is a left hand hold only, but the thick body gives a nice firm grip for a right hand hold as well. Been out and shooting 3cm spinner with it today. It will be my go to natural shooter from now on. Matte CA finish, oak, cca. 4" forkwidth, 1" tips, hand carved.

































Thanks for watching! :wave:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Outstanding fork! Wait!? 'Matte' c.a. finish?? Meaning you didn't give it a polishing after completed??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside

MOJAVE MO said:


> Outstanding fork! Wait!? 'Matte' c.a. finish?? Meaning you didn't give it a polishing after completed??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes, it's just cyanoacrylate, 1000 grit water paper and elbow grease  I do avoid glossy finishes. That's all.


----------



## NSFC

Looks solid. Nice lines in the grain and on the slingshot design.

I like mixing flat finishes with high gloss finishes. I do this in my paintings also, with good results.

Contrast. The gloss makes the flat look duller, vice-versa.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Wow, this really is a "natty fest" of a kind, with stunning creations. :thumbsup:

Let's party! Another nice dry beech wood fork I had morphed into a nice sturdy shooter, which should be able to handle fairly strong flat band sets:


----------



## NSFC

I like big thick girls.

I feel like if I cant hit my target with my ammo then I could always throw the sling and knock out my prey. :rofl:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

You dialed that in Pebble. It is funny to me that every Natty I've seen pop up here I say to myself, "Yea, that's it. That fork right there will last a lifetime and I'd never need another." Then ten minutes later another one shows up and it starts all over. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

NSFC said:


> 20200722_1307191.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200722_1307401.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200722_1309161.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200722_1309451.jpg
> 
> Sassafras triple fork that was damaged and healed. A storm took the 3rd limb off so its almost like a cronos. The tree then started to grow over itself The slingshot was harvested last year and dried naturally. The forks were cut this short when I got it so I inserted wooden dowels with gypsy tabs and green rubber protective tubing. The fork height is 1 1/2 by 4 inches wide.
> 
> The lanyard stay is a piece of hard maple that I scavenged from a hike because it looked like a bone. It is pinned with 3 different diameter copper rods. The biggest of the 3 is a copper tube that I forced a cherry dowel into. I left bark on the end of the (bone looking)lanyard for texture. The bark left on the handle is only were my hand and fingers fit. Which adds great grip.
> 
> This weird wood seemed to be made or melted to fit my hand. To bad I dont shoot right handed. I couldnt pass up this unique piece. It begged to be made. Im glad I listened.


Incredible!!! i am speechless,what an amazing peice of work,and insight into what it could be


----------



## skarrd

Pebble Shooter said:


> Wow, this really is a "natty fest" of a kind, with stunning creations. :thumbsup:
> 
> Let's party! Another nice dry beech wood fork I had morphed into a nice sturdy shooter, which should be able to handle fairly strong flat band sets:


Awesome,lot a carving on that one


----------



## NSFC

I guess one could still modify my entry to a cronos. By knocking off the dowels and top notch or tie on bands, drill holes for tubes. but if someone (not me) Im not right handed! did cut the limbs off Im afraid it wouldnt look so much like a turtle.


----------



## Ibojoe

Mark that’s another beauty. Very nice!


----------



## Ibojoe

Pebble Shooter, it doesn’t get much more natural than that. Nice one buddy! Nice spault on that beech


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Ok friends here is a natural starship. I've been looking for one for years. I knew God made one I just had to find it. They are very rare cause I've had my friend looking too and he sees a lot of forks. It's pretty spaulted but still strong. The forks came up just perfectly. All I had to do was remove the unwanted parts. Enjoy my friends and thanks for looking.
> It's only 17" but really hard to get pictures.


Jeeze talk about a tough act to follow! Pure awesome!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Shou sugi ban finished maple natty
2040 x 3/4" straight gum rubber
Warrior pouch
Setup for birds w/ .36 cal lead

Nothing like these other amazing creations but I do love a classic!  !

Thanks for looking all!























Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Nice BpC


----------



## 31610

Ok let’s keep the natty party going ! Here’s a simple peel and shoot oak natty


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Port boy said:


> Ok let's keep the natty party going ! Here's a simple peel and shoot oak natty


Giddy-up!


----------



## 31610

Lol ya my worst horses foot ever still trying haha


----------



## Catapults and Carving

3 in now PB! Another belter mate, love the horseshoe


----------



## skarrd

meant to post these a while back,life got in the way,but here they are banded,the peg head longfellow shoots spot on even with the wimpy bands,the thumber shoots better [for me] pinch grip,anyway


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Couple of nice ones Steven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Love those skarrd!


----------



## Ibojoe

Gosh I’m way behind! Awesome frames guys!!


----------



## NSFC

Supper sweet. After seeing these I feel like Im getting cavities, Im going to have to go floss and brush my teeth. It shouldnt hurt to brush and floss twice in one month right?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Man this has been such a long an arduous contest that I forget...did I post my entry?? 
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Haha ya maybe 50 or so times nice natty Mo


----------



## NSFC

Nice try. I did the same thing. Reposting my entry so were not forgotten. :imslow:

Your creation still looks great though. I usually like my slings with a few good fork hits.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Haha ya maybe 50 or so times nice natty Mo


Wow. That many?! That means I've still got some time left then!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Couple of nice ones Steven
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,i replace the 1/2 inch bands on the peg head wit some newer 5/8s bands,shoots nice


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Love those skarrd!


Thanks Man,i had a good time with both,but especially long tom,feel like a 10 year old again,lol only with better bands


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - multiple entries of the same fork ain't buying you extra privileges 

Really a large amount of awesome frames going on.


----------



## Island made

Wow! There's some amazing entries this month!!

Here's my humble entry.

This is a dead branch I trimmed from my spruce trees last fall. It sat out side in the brush pile till last week. It was an over sized fork so I tried to carve in such a way that it looked "natural" while feeling like a ergo frame. It looks twisty but it's extremely comfortable with a left hand hold.

I filled all the cracks and voids with 4 grams of CA glue, them sanded it all back down, gave it a coat of blo and then it got 8 coats of flat clear. Then sanded, buffed, and hand rubbed.

Not sure if it's ugly or nice lol. But I had fun carving it and it's a blast to shoot. Got it banded you with 1/32 gum rubber and a leather pouch.

Thanks for looking friends.


----------



## NSFC

Beautiful or ugly which ever you decide thats an interesting shooter. I like the coffee staining and the natural palm swell.

I think some sticks are more slingshot than tree even before we get our talons on them.


----------



## Tree Man

Man! Thats a good ol rock chukker right there! Love it!


----------



## Catapults and Carving

IM that is beautiful, looks like you’ve coated it in glass ????


----------



## StringSlap

Nice one Shane! That's supernatural!


----------



## 31610

Nice one Shane like the dark colours . Looks like a fair piece of Canadian lumber m8 .


----------



## Ibojoe

Shane that’s a beauty right there. Certainly looks natural all right. Awesome job buddy! Love that old school rubber


----------



## SJAaz

Wow guys, I've been away for a while. Probably have to go again. Anyway, it took me hours to catch up on these natties. What a great job all of you are doing! I'll bet it's been a long time since there has been a contest with so many topnotch first class entries. My hats off to all you guys. What a great display of craftsmanship.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This thread is a Tsunami of Natty's. Three days left in the Competition. By my estimates we have another 12 Natty's out there on the drying rack almost ready for presentation!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger

Well, I guess I'll jump in on this party. Just finished up this Spalted Japanese Holly Natural. Started out twisted and fairly uneven, but turned out pretty nice. There was a third smaller branch in the fork which left a bark inclusion, but I decided to leave it to keep the natural look. The forks were naturally tilted forward, so I decided to work with that and make it a quite ergonomic, palm filling frame. Decided to carve in a cross on the butt of the handle to add some flair. The swirling spalting in the grain is just beautiful. Sanded up to a near polished finish and then soaked in BLO.

Keep up the good work, it's great to see some beautiful frames!


----------



## Island made

That’s beautiful Tony!


----------



## Island made

NSFC said:


> Beautiful or ugly which ever you decide thats an interesting shooter. I like the coffee staining and the natural palm swell.
> 
> I think some sticks are more slingshot than tree even before we get our talons on them.


Thanks buddy! I was pleasantly surprised when all those colours popped out.


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Man! Thats a good ol rock chukker right there! Love it!


Thank you my friend. Definitely has the "rock chucker" vibe.


----------



## Island made

Catapults and Carving said:


> IM that is beautiful, looks like you've coated it in glass


Thanks Carl!


----------



## Island made

StringSlap said:


> Nice one Shane! That's supernatural!


Appreciate that Steve.


----------



## Tony the slinger

Island made said:


> That's beautiful Tony!


Thank you, Brother!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Nice one Shane like the dark colours . Looks like a fair piece of Canadian lumber m8 .


She's all Canadian brother! Thanks!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Shane that's a beauty right there. Certainly looks natural all right. Awesome job buddy! Love that old school rubber


Thank you Joe. It was a fun, no stress build. That old school rubber came from you my friend.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

VERY nice entries Shane and [email protected], at this point I think it may be easier on you to just use the tried and true.....eenie, meanie, miny, MO.....and no MO, that doesn't mean you automatically win, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Great one Tony!


----------



## Tony the slinger

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> VERY nice entries Shane and [email protected], at this point I think it may be easier on you to just use the tried and true.....eenie, meanie, miny, MO.....and no MO, that doesn't mean you automatically win, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!


----------



## Tony the slinger

StringSlap said:


> Great one Tony!


Thank you!


----------



## mattwalt

Tony - totally missed that one - thats stunning.


----------



## Tony the slinger

mattwalt said:


> Tony - totally missed that one - thats stunning.


Thanks so much, Matt! Thanks for heading this up!


----------



## mattwalt

TBH - I really don't know what to do.... there are just so many awesome frames this month.

With this level of work - it makes me wonder about 'preserving' access to viewing these down the line. Food for thought my end.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yowza Tony!! That frame is so fine I thought for a second that I carved it myself! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

No Mo we know it’s not yours ! U have yours posted 10 times by now . Nice frame Tony


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yowza Tony!! That frame is so fine I thought for a second that I carved it myself!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Okay. I looked at it again. Definitely not my handwork. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> No Mo we know it's not yours ! U have yours posted 10 times by now . Nice frame Tony


That is probably why I got confused. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Mo we know it's not yours ! U have yours posted 10 times by now . Nice frame Tony
> 
> 
> 
> That is probably why I got confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 too funny!!! You guys kill me!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

OK, to pick up where I left off...

After more rasping and shaping, I sanded with up to 1500. I never sand this much because I always end up dropping them :imslow:

Anyway, here it is after a good wipe down with acetone:















And right after the BLO bath:















Oh, and don't forget the bead and ammo magnet:


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Here it is with a good buffing of beeswax over the BLO:



























And here it is all finished up at the inaugural shoot:


----------



## StringSlap

Very nice, cpu!


----------



## Island made

Outstanding CPU! That’s pure shooter right there.


----------



## 31610

Wow get a load of this a ammo mag and a bead ! That’s awesome love that frame CPU . This party is in full gear .


----------



## mattwalt

CPU. Stunner


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks Island made. I can tell you that yours is nice and far from ugly! I love natties that have knots, crooks, etc. and how they just melt into the natural shape of the hand. I bet yours fells really nice in the hand.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks StringSlap.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks Matt


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Aww Shnitzel!! Bringing in the matching lanyard bead AND the AmmoMag!!!?,  The frame is nice too BtW CpU!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks Mo.

It's really your fault.

I was planning a bead and then you posted you were doing one and I decided right then and there to craft the ammo mag.

That's why I was razzing you about the bead :naughty:


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks Port Boy.

I'm still learning on beads.

I am all for a party :woot:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

NSFC said:


> Disaster in the oven.
> 
> I tried the roasting technique, with a lot of for thought and research. Im no stranger in drying wood. but this one my nephew and I were carving cracked. :banghead:
> 
> I dont think its to structural as the sling is now but its not carved/shaped all the way. If I finish the form I think the fork tips will be too week.
> 
> My nephew and I were working on 2 at the same time from the same maple tree. It didnt split/crack. I cooked them both at the same time. The one that still had bark on half of it is good and the split one was stripped(naked). I roasted them at 200 degrees for four sessions of 15minutes. I didnt let them cool down between sessions.
> 
> Any ideas what happened.


Wood has to be fully dried before roasting in oven. I should've mentioned that, and I'm very sorry for not clarifying. Don't let it stop you...try with a fully dried bark off fork @360°

MW

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

@cpu _melt_down........my fellow Georgian, that is forking beautiful brother...what kind of wood, or did I miss that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

cpu_melt_down said:


> Thanks Mo.
> 
> It's really your fault.
> 
> I was planning a bead and then you posted you were doing one and I decided right then and there to craft the ammo mag.
> 
> That's why I was razzing you about the bead :naughty:


You're golden! You brought it, I didn't! I was gonna but I didn't add a lanyard hole to my frame and didn't think I could pull off a bead without it. Although I am not sure the Judge would've noticed with all the mayhem in this competition.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

SLING-N-SHOT, thanks!

You did miss it... China Berry

An invasive species here, but still a member of the mahogany family.

It was growing all over when I was down in Albany working a year or two ago.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

mattwalt said:


> TBH - I really don't know what to do.... there are just so many awesome frames this month.
> 
> With this level of work - it makes me wonder about 'preserving' access to viewing these down the line. Food for thought my end.


I second this motion.

I think one of the most disappointing things I experienced when reading the homemade topic back to front was all the broken links.

I know a lot of the images where hosted on other sites and over time they have become dead.

I get a lot of inspiration and motivation from others posts.


----------



## Tree Man

CPU, I love everything about that frame. Nice one!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks Treeman! I still have to find that privet and get it finished up.


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Mo - multiple entries of the same fork ain't buying you extra privileges
> 
> Really a large amount of awesome frames going on.


i reposted so they could be seen banded as well as nekkid


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Wow! There's some amazing entries this month!!
> 
> Here's my humble entry.
> 
> This is a dead branch I trimmed from my spruce trees last fall. It sat out side in the brush pile till last week. It was an over sized fork so I tried to carve in such a way that it looked "natural" while feeling like a ergo frame. It looks twisty but it's extremely comfortable with a left hand hold.
> 
> I filled all the cracks and voids with 4 grams of CA glue, them sanded it all back down, gave it a coat of blo and then it got 8 coats of flat clear. Then sanded, buffed, and hand rubbed.
> 
> Not sure if it's ugly or nice lol. But I had fun carving it and it's a blast to shoot. Got it banded you with 1/32 gum rubber and a leather pouch.
> 
> Thanks for looking friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8E4B90AA-8D76-4044-9988-E80E6D860BC6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F8760553-4F6D-43F3-90DE-C446ACC88101.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2D045C7D-6374-48C3-8497-7E34C73B7411.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6DD3A666-415F-4E42-A7F1-B253E9788844.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 928BF6C4-4622-435B-8951-0AC7E2680C12.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28D57A10-8219-4557-9753-7D2DD4CF08DF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC4D250E-0B38-4F3C-B08E-AC4BE1FEBB62.jpeg


Thats a Beautiful fork,Love the coloring,Awesome!


----------



## skarrd

Tony the slinger said:


> Well, I guess I'll jump in on this party. Just finished up this Spalted Japanese Holly Natural. Started out twisted and fairly uneven, but turned out pretty nice. There was a third smaller branch in the fork which left a bark inclusion, but I decided to leave it to keep the natural look. The forks were naturally tilted forward, so I decided to work with that and make it a quite ergonomic, palm filling frame. Decided to carve in a cross on the butt of the handle to add some flair. The swirling spalting in the grain is just beautiful. Sanded up to a near polished finish and then soaked in BLO.
> 
> Keep up the good work, it's great to see some beautiful frames!


Wow! Nice one,


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> Here it is with a good buffing of beeswax over the BLO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200726_140454.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200726_140502.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200726_140512.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200726_140518.jpg
> 
> And here it is all finished up at the inaugural shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174303.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174356.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174418.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174427.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174438.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174449.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174511.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174537.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174544.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174551.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174559.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200728_174606.jpg


Thats a beauty too! really like the way the grain pops!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks skarrd!

I really like your long handle version; I imagine it gives a bit of torque.


----------



## 31610

Ok guys it’s time for the monthly game of who Port Boy forgot ! I posted Mo a couple times because I know he likes it . Sorry if I missed ya this is at 20 something pages just fill me in on page and I fix it up


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW!! You guys are really something! This is an absolutely beautiful collection of natties. Nice work everyone!!


----------



## mattwalt

Its interesting. Some time ago there was a severe case of xenoframia - which resulted in in-fighting between natty and 'modern materials' builders. Lets say it was heated enough some people left the forum never to return...

Think majority of the frames this month easily prove that a natty can easily hold its own against any stratospheric expensive titanium and carbon 'super' custom frame... Some of these are literally draw droppingly stunning.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Its interesting. Some time ago there was a severe case of xenoframia - which resulted in in-fighting between natty and 'modern materials' builders. Lets say it was heated enough some people left the forum never to return...
> 
> Think majority of the frames this month easily prove that a natty can easily hold its own against any stratospheric expensive titanium and carbon 'super' custom frame... Some of these are literally draw droppingly stunning.


I think I caught a case of Xenoframia right at the time I found the forum a couple of years ago. Up until that moment the most modern slingshot I had seen or owned was my 1976 Folding Wrist Rocket. I went bonkers trying to obtain (aka afford), or make one of these SuperTech Unobtaniums because I was certain beyond any doubt that this is what I needed to ascend to SlingGreatness! I imagine if I had any real sense-of-self I would've paid closer attention, and I would have realized I could shoot until my end of days with just one simple forked stick. And that would have been the beginning and end of my hunt for the most perfectly amazing WonderSling! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

Funky one Tony. It must be the camera putting the extra ten pounds in the Y of that one.

Shes got a belly. But thats ok. That just means she knows how to cook or atleast knows someone who does.


----------



## hoggy

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting. Some time ago there was a severe case of xenoframia - which resulted in in-fighting between natty and 'modern materials' builders. Lets say it was heated enough some people left the forum never to return...
> 
> Think majority of the frames this month easily prove that a natty can easily hold its own against any stratospheric expensive titanium and carbon 'super' custom frame... Some of these are literally draw droppingly stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I caught a case of Xenoframia right at the time I found the forum a couple of years ago. Up until that moment the most modern slingshot I had seen or owned was my 1976 Folding Wrist Rocket. I went bonkers trying to obtain (aka afford), or make one of these SuperTech Unobtaniums because I was certain beyond any doubt that this is what I needed to ascend to SlingGreatness! I imagine if I had any real sense-of-self I would've paid closer attention, and I would have realized I could shoot until my end of days with just one simple forked stick. And that would have been the beginning and end of my hunt for the most perfectly amazing WonderSling!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> true words, but some of us, myself included, may need the different slings to make comparisons to. and there's always just simple collecting.
Click to expand...


----------



## SJAaz

Nice collection of photos PB. That sure saves a lot of strumming. Still amazed at the quality of entries month.


----------



## NSFC

Port boy, Thanks for putting in the work appropriating the posts. I appreciate you letting my tardy turtle in in the mix.


----------



## 31610

NSFC said:


> Port boy, Thanks for putting in the work appropriating the posts. I appreciate you letting my tardy turtle in in the mix.


hey your turtle fits right in fine  just wish i got it all in the pic :slap:


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Its interesting. Some time ago there was a severe case of xenoframia - which resulted in in-fighting between natty and 'modern materials' builders. Lets say it was heated enough some people left the forum never to return...
> 
> Think majority of the frames this month easily prove that a natty can easily hold its own against any stratospheric expensive titanium and carbon 'super' custom frame... Some of these are literally draw droppingly stunning.


its pretty hard to beat the look of wood and the price point ! they also good for giveaways to get friends into the sport . burn the cash on rubber and ammo


----------



## mattwalt

Port boy said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its interesting. Some time ago there was a severe case of xenoframia - which resulted in in-fighting between natty and 'modern materials' builders. Lets say it was heated enough some people left the forum never to return...
> 
> Think majority of the frames this month easily prove that a natty can easily hold its own against any stratospheric expensive titanium and carbon 'super' custom frame... Some of these are literally draw droppingly stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> its pretty hard to beat the look of wood and the price point ! they also good for giveaways to get friends into the sport . burn the cash on rubber and ammo
Click to expand...

I agree. I made a few laser cut 6mm high-quality ply ones and gave those away - usually BB shooters. All it really cost was the tubes and pouch (and a few BB's) along with varnish to seal them. Very cheap fun shooters - Natural forks the only cost is time.


----------



## 31610

Your pretty smart to make the bb shooters Matt I have found u make a guy a board cut and after he shoots the handful of marbles the first thing he does is shoot a rock or big hex nut and smokes a fork . The bb r cheap and u can buy anyplace! The bigger balls and marbles u have to look a little harder . 2000 bb last long time


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah - I wanted to give someone as a practical long-lasting setup. Also once they understand the power of those little things (I've imbedded a few in wood) - Tubes will last a few 100 if not a few 1000 shots - and its a tiny package - small ziplock bag and its a whole new hobby. And BB's are available just about anywhere and are inexpensive to buy.


----------



## 31610

Ya and the bounce backs not to bad pretty back yard friendly lol


----------



## mattwalt

LOL for the brave the setup will actually handle 6mm steel well as well. For some more sting.


----------



## Wingshooter

Here is the favorite one of the bunch I did this month. The curve on the back fits my hand so it is very pleasant to shoot.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

NSFC said:


> Port boy, Thanks for putting in the work appropriating the posts. I appreciate you letting my tardy turtle in in the mix.


. Ditto, and thanks to Matt for all the sleepless nights he'll have deciding , lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ya Matt man going to have some sleepless nights haha I feel for the fella . I just think it’s cool to bring all the pic up close to end to see them all one spot I know I probably chewed up a couple pages with blablabla with Mo and nonsense haha . Least I can do thanks guys


----------



## NSFC

Who is this MO character you speak of?

Is that the guy that used to make beads with matching slingshots?


----------



## 31610

Lol no Mojave mo sure he will introduce himself soon


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> Who is this MO character you speak of?
> 
> Is that the guy that used to make beads with matching slingshots?


Port Boy is the Lanyard Bead guy. I'm the other guy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

OOPS! Some times I get my great builders mixed up. You couldnt be mixed up with a better builder.


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah...


----------



## Ibojoe

Tony the slinger said:


> Well, I guess I'll jump in on this party. Just finished up this Spalted Japanese Holly Natural. Started out twisted and fairly uneven, but turned out pretty nice. There was a third smaller branch in the fork which left a bark inclusion, but I decided to leave it to keep the natural look. The forks were naturally tilted forward, so I decided to work with that and make it a quite ergonomic, palm filling frame. Decided to carve in a cross on the butt of the handle to add some flair. The swirling spalting in the grain is just beautiful. Sanded up to a near polished finish and then soaked in BLO.
> Keep up the good work, it's great to see some beautiful frames!


Tony, love the curve on that nattie! I'll bet it just locks into the hand. Awesome work my friend!!


----------



## Tony the slinger

Ibojoe said:


> Tony the slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I'll jump in on this party. Just finished up this Spalted Japanese Holly Natural. Started out twisted and fairly uneven, but turned out pretty nice. There was a third smaller branch in the fork which left a bark inclusion, but I decided to leave it to keep the natural look. The forks were naturally tilted forward, so I decided to work with that and make it a quite ergonomic, palm filling frame. Decided to carve in a cross on the butt of the handle to add some flair. The swirling spalting in the grain is just beautiful. Sanded up to a near polished finish and then soaked in BLO.
> Keep up the good work, it's great to see some beautiful frames!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, love the curve on that nattie! I'll bet it just locks into the hand. Awesome work my friend!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe! It really does give a solid and comfortable grip. As well as making it nice to look at


----------



## devils son in law

Here's an Oak fork that I cut flat with the pull saw.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cutting a straight line still evades me. Good cuttin' DSIL! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

I usually get my straight cuts in a much more lazy way. I either shove it between the dryer drum and the out side wall. The heat dries the wood and most of the time I get really cool burn marks. I tried the washer but it got the dirty cloths water in the grain and I had a horrible stench when I put it on the hot engine of the lawn mower while I cut grass . It did make it dry fast though . Just dont forget where you left it. At one point I had 3 that the ducktape melted off stuck to the mower frame.

Dont follow in my lead just stand back holding the fire extinguisher and phone with 911 on speed dial.

Im pretty sure my last words will be, Well dang that didnt workI

never settle 4 common


----------



## mattwalt

Nice flatural


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

NSFC said:


> I usually get my straight cuts in a much more lazy way. I either shove it between the dryer drum and the out side wall. The heat dries the wood and most of the time I get really cool burn marks. I tried the washer but it got the dirty cloths water in the grain and I had a horrible stench when I put it on the hot engine of the lawn mower while I cut grass . It did make it dry fast though . Just dont forget where you left it. At one point I had 3 that the ducktape melted off stuck to the mower frame.
> 
> Dont follow in my lead just stand back holding the fire extinguisher and phone with 911 on speed dial.
> 
> Im pretty sure my last words will be, Well dang that didnt workI
> 
> never settle 4 common


LOL, either that or " hey y'all, watch this" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

devils son in law said:


> Here's an Oak fork that I cut flat with the pull saw.


Oh my my ... :naughty:

What a SWEETNESS of a natural!!! AWESOME work!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one Jake!! That turned out really nice!


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey Matt, no one would blame ya if you skipped town tonight. LoL .


----------



## 31610

Haha to what country Joe think we have them all covered! He can run but he can’t hide for long


----------



## NSFC

Its been another mild SSOTM compitition.

I cant weight for some serious entries. Maybe in the next month

I see a lot of potential in this forums participants.

Wait... I gave up my game plan of down talking everyone's entry, while being supportive and secretly envious.

Oh well... theres next months comp.

Its been fun....(I Guess.)


----------



## mattwalt

I need to think up some draconian concept-driven SSOTM... This will take a few cups of coffee and a consultation with Mo's Sling God...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> I need to think up some draconian concept-driven SSOTM... This will take a few cups of coffee and a consultation with Mo's Sling God...


done.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

So Mo - the channel open currently?

I will set as a desktop image - and brew a hot mug of something...


----------



## 31610

I new it Matt ! U should not be messing with Mo’s sling god :-/ What does that thing have u doing probably cutting the grass with a butter knife or looking for a 4 leaf clover. Dude u seriously need to pull plug on that computer fast


----------



## mattwalt

PB - you don't muck with those gods - they take payment in blood. Too late now - I'm consulting the ancestors, and I'm trying hard not to upset them.


----------



## 31610

Man glad to see you are ok just go easy man maybe offer some olive wood to them


----------



## mattwalt

I have told Mo he needs to keep rubbing BLO on to it.

Wowsa - this is by far the hardest bunch of frames to consider... Really not a simple task. There is so little in the top-tier frames (and thats almost most of them) that necessarily makes one better than the other....


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea. A sacrifice would be good. Perhaps somebody needs to donate a frame for the pyre?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

I'm more worried about a fork hit to the hand... :-(


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> I have told Mo he needs to keep rubbing BLO on to it.
> 
> Wowsa - this is by far the hardest bunch of frames to consider... Really not a simple task.


 Just tugging on your chain making sure your good that's all ! This is by far the best turn out of sweet frames I think we all should get a badge


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yea. A sacrifice would be good. Perhaps somebody needs to donate a frame for the pyre?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 good idea Mo I have a old chalice that should work


----------



## mattwalt

I've got it down to like 8 - busy scrutinising scratches ATM. Yeah honesty all the frames have been amazing. Going over all close up etc. If it was logical to give all the frames I've selected through the first 2 stages there'd be a shedload of badges.


----------



## StringSlap

This was an outstanding turn out of amazing frames! Sorry I couldn't free up enough time to submit one. No way I would have won, but still fun to play!


----------



## mattwalt

So far these are the semi-finalists...


----------



## 31610

Man that’s a gorgeous lot of frames !


----------



## flipgun

Dude! I don't know...Josephs StarNattie is something that ain't likely be seen again. I have seen one other but it was nowhere near as nice.


----------



## bingo

Ther all crackers ????


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah - the thing is with natties there is no better or worse when it comes to whats made - which sort of makes the final choices very subjective. Also the standard has been mental - so choosing the finals hasn't been easy at all... 3rd is a tie IMO.

1st - Treeman - Green Tree Snake (Yeah - literally what can be said)

2nd - Q Horse Foot (Stunning work as always Q)

3rd - Tremoside - Slug (There is something of a refined rawness about this frame - really like that one alot alot) / Tony the Slinger - Japanese Holly Natty (Really like how you worked with that lump of wood and how the knots and grain works - awesome shape as well)

The following frames have resulted in me gnawing my fingernails down to stubs... Really nothing in it between the 'winners' and these.

Port Boy - the Krakatoa frame was stunning - really nice work on that.

Catapults and Carving - man did your frame give me loads to consider. Nice work!

Ibojoe - Starship - so wanted to have that in top 3 simply due to the fact its so cool - such an awesome find, and great work as always.

Mo - that whale tail I really really like a lot - the only thing was its seems a bit big for me. Really awesome work - can see your Japanese side shining through on that one

Tremoside - Summer Ale - stunning. Probably an odd choice this was edged out by the other frame, I just liked it more 

Sling-n-shot - really like what you did with that, and how much of the natural shape of the fork still came through

Wingshooter - both frames were awesome - really like the grnarlyness - letting nature shine through

Bingo - thats one clean frame actually - and very similar to many of mine in style. Like that frame.


----------



## mattwalt

flipgun said:


> Dude! I don't know...Josephs StarNattie is something that ain't likely be seen again. I have seen one other but it was nowhere near as nice.


Flip - I'm with you on that - its incomprehensible how rare that thing is. And its finish is stunning.

I will be adding all of these semi-finalists to the gallery I think. The workmanship on all of them is amazing.


----------



## 31610

The green snake is a cool frame ! Right on Chris nice one buddy


----------



## bingo

Matt thats my style and one hard decisions dude well in bro ????


----------



## bingo

Need some nice green band on the frame Jason eh ????


----------



## Island made

Congrats everyone!

And thanks once again Matt for putting this on! And I agree with your choices 100% 
This was a good one!


----------



## Lisa

Wow! So much eye candy! I know I sound like a mom, but everyone who submitted one is a winner. You all are winners! Such beautiful inspiration for all of us. My personal thanks to everyone!
Lisa

PS. Maybe we could have a natty board, instead of posting in Homemade? Some names: All Natty, all the time Go Natty or go home! In the raw .... i can come up with more!


----------



## Quercusuber

mattwalt said:


> Yeah - the thing is with natties there is no better or worse when it comes to whats made - which sort of makes the final choices very subjective. Also the standard has been mental - so choosing the finals hasn't been easy at all... 3rd is a tie IMO.
> 
> 1st - Treeman - Green Tree Snake (Yeah - literally what can be said)
> 
> 2nd - Q Horse Foot (Stunning work as always Q)
> 
> 3rd - Tremoside - Slug (There is something of a refined rawness about this frame - really like that one alot alot) / Tony the Slinger - Japanese Holly Natty (Really like how you worked with that lump of wood and how the knots and grain works - awesome shape as well)
> 
> The following frames have resulted in me gnawing my fingernails down to stubs... Really nothing in it between the 'winners' and these.
> 
> Port Boy - the Krakatoa frame was stunning - really nice work on that.
> 
> Catapults and Carving - man did your frame give me loads to consider. Nice work!
> 
> Ibojoe - Starship - so wanted to have that in top 3 simply due to the fact its so cool - such an awesome find, and great work as always.
> 
> Mo - that whale tail I really really like a lot - the only thing was its seems a bit big for me. Really awesome work - can see your Japanese side shining through on that one
> 
> Tremoside - Summer Ale - stunning. Probably an odd choice this was edged out by the other frame, I just liked it more
> 
> Sling-n-shot - really like what you did with that, and how much of the natural shape of the fork still came through
> 
> Wingshooter - both frames were awesome - really like the grnarlyness - letting nature shine through
> 
> Bingo - thats one clean frame actually - and very similar to many of mine in style. Like that frame.


OH MY GOODNESS!!!

...I even dropped the tea spoon from the cup whilst reading the thread LOL!!! 

What can I say??...

I feel a bit awkward with this nomination. So many WORKS OF ART were posted last July!! Mine is nothing but a dust particle in the HUGE universe of slingshot makery  THANK YOU so much for yet another accolade, which I happily and humbly accept. Makes me wonder sometimes were my life direction should go...

My applause too to all the naturals in display and their makers. HUGE talent here!!! HUGE!!

The "Hoof" has departed my home to Spain, to a dear friend, as a surprise gift. Many more will follow, if my health and stamina allows it.

Best regards to all, my friends!!!

Q


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Tree Man

Wow! What an amazing competition this has been! Congratulations to everyone who took part. To be singled out of this bunch is nothing short of amazing. The level of workmanship is absolutely world class. 
Thanks Matt for holding these monthly build challenges. I have a feeling this month will be even better than last month.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Big congrats to all .....and Matt for the arduous task of deciding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Congrats guys they where some beautiful slings and top class makery skills! Good choices Matt that must have been a tough one, thanks for your comments on my frame too!


----------



## Quercusuber

treeman said:


> Wow! What an amazing competition this has been! Congratulations to everyone who took part. To be singled out of this bunch is nothing short of amazing. The level of workmanship is absolutely world class.
> Thanks Matt for holding these monthly build challenges. I have a feeling this month will be even better than last month.


Congratulations Treeman!!!

What a STUNNING work, as I've already mentioned before. BEAUTIFUL!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## MOJAVE MO

What a fine stack of sticks! I am subtly pleased to see my frame in the race. Even more so because my Carving Coach came in at the #1 Spot. That tells me that in 5 to 10 more years of whittling I'll be close to that top of the pyramid! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

This was a stunning show of slingshot making talent. A big thumbs up to the winners...well done ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony the slinger

It’s an honor to be among the winners, and congrats to all! There were some beauties this month!


----------



## Tremoside

Congratulations everyone and thank you all! I am happy to be here and felt just like my first time SOTM.

Treeman, Q, Tony, and everyone thanks for the competition and excitement!

Matt, thank you very much for the opportunity and the effort you put into this!

What an amazing tablo! The thumbnails of this month looks like a fancy, refined collection of naturals.

Have a great day folks! :wave:


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Well darn, I just got Snake bit! :banghead:

Great work and congrats Treeman.

Same goes for everyone else - a lot of high level work in this thread.

Poor Matt, now he gets to do it all over again this month...


----------



## Ibojoe

WOW . I'm star struck with just an honorable mention in this crowd. Great job everyone! Some really beautiful natties. 
Now let's see some little ones. They're my favorite.


----------



## Tree Man

Quercusuber said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What an amazing competition this has been! Congratulations to everyone who took part. To be singled out of this bunch is nothing short of amazing. The level of workmanship is absolutely world class.
> Thanks Matt for holding these monthly build challenges. I have a feeling this month will be even better than last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Treeman!!!
> What a STUNNING work, as I've already mentioned before. BEAUTIFUL!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Thank you Mr Q. What a wonderful thing to say. Congratulations to you as well on that gorgeous frame.


----------



## Tree Man

Tremoside said:


> Congratulations everyone and thank you all! I am happy to be here and felt just like my first time SOTM.
> 
> Treeman, Q, Tony, and everyone thanks for the competition and excitement!
> 
> Matt, thank you very much for the opportunity and the effort you put into this!
> 
> What an amazing tablo! The thumbnails of this month looks like a fancy, refined collection of naturals.
> 
> Have a great day folks! :wave:


This month's competition was so much better because you joined in!


----------



## Valery

Это был хороший конкурс! Победитель выбран справедливо, я бы тоже принял такое решение.


----------



## hoggy

awesome entries, one and all. congrats to all the winners.


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to All the winners,and All the amazing makers,this was an especially fun SSOTM


----------



## bingo

Awesome congratulations guys ????


----------

